# Jährliches Lapierre Treffen



## mkernbach (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

da seit längerer Zeit die Idee herumschwirrt ein jährliches Lapierre Treffen zu organisieren, wollen wir hiermit mal Fuß fassen. ;-)

Grundgedanke:
Alle interessierten Lapierre Fahrer sowie Freunde treffen sich an einem festgelegten Termin in einem Bikepark der ebenfalls Möglichkeiten bietet für nette Touren! Beispielsweise Winterberg mit einer reichlicher Streckenauswahl oder Willingen mit zwei Strecken und netten Touroptionen. Der Freeride in Willingen bzw. der Freecross in Winterberg ist u.a. auch mit weniger als 160mm Federweg befahrbar. ;-) Weitere Vorschläge natürlich gerne!

Termin:
Frühsommer / Spätfrühling?

Wie schaut aus? Wer hätte Interesse?


----------



## Schaaf (30. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich können auch CC Fahrer auf der Freeride fahren. Ob du allerdings mit deinem Freerider oder Downhiller bei den CC Fahrern mithältst ist eine andere Frage. 
Das ist jetzt auf Willingen bezogen. In Winterberg treffen sich dann schon mehr mit Big Bikes. Da macht es vermutlich am meissten Sinn.
Sind denn auch Leute eingeladen die kein Lapierre haben? aber ich schwärme von einem :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Oktober 2009)

Natürlich können alle kommen! Aber richtig gut aussehen kannste natürlich nur mit nem Lapierre!  Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (31. Oktober 2009)

Je nach Termin wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## dragon-777 (31. Oktober 2009)

Finde die Idee gut und komme gern. Anfang Mai fänd' ich gut.


----------



## Schaaf (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die Bikeparks so richtig jungfräulich sind 
Hab jezt mal ein Bild vom anfang des Jahres in Willingen gesehen...die Strecke sieht ja so anders aus


----------



## hopfer (1. November 2009)

aber nicht zum Termin des bike festivals am Gardasee!
Ich bin als location für Neukirchen!
3 FR Strecken mit mehr als 1000hm Abfahrt und schönen touren!


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. November 2009)

Es sollte recht mittig in Deutschland liegen, damit alle ne Chance haben dahinzukommen.


----------



## JENSeits (1. November 2009)

gute idee  Ich wäre mit von der Partie, notfalls muss ein Urlaubstag dran glauben  
Mittig in DE klingt gut
Welcher Bp is mir egal. Locale Trails ohne Lift wären auch ok 

dann aber mit Fahrgemeinschaft von Bielefeld aus, wa?


----------



## Bikedude001 (1. November 2009)

Hört sich gut an !
Bin dabei, wenn der Termin passt ....


----------



## JENSeits (30. Dezember 2009)

-- WINTERSCHLAF --


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (12. Januar 2010)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich noch nie in einem Bikepark war, aber schon immer mal hin wollte und das für 2010 ganz oben auf meiner Liste stehen habe.

Würde gerne bei einem solchen Treffen dabei sein, falls ihr einen Park-Rookie in eurer Mitte duldet.


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

Winterberg! 
Einsteigerfreundlich und ich bin scharf meine Geschwindigkeit auf dem DH zu verbessern. Zumal ich wissen will, wie gut Papa fährt


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2010)

ich bin auch noch ein Rookie und soweit ich weiß, sind die ganz nett zu Frischlingen 

WB wäre für mich auch interessant, allerdings lasst uns das treffen nicht sofrüh machen -.- werde am 3.3.10 erstma operiert und dann brauch ich nen bisl Zeit bis ich mich wieder einfahren kann was Dh angeht. Bin ich schon seit Sommer nicht mehr gefahren -.- wwwaarrrteeeed


----------



## Schaaf (12. Januar 2010)

[offtopic]
Was wird gemacht?
[/offtopic]


----------



## MoMo 71 (12. Januar 2010)

Das deutsche Team Bodenhaftung wird auch versuchen komplett zu erscheinen, wird bestimmt lustig werden.


----------



## JENSeits (12. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> [offtopic]
> Was wird gemacht?
> [/offtopic]




bei mir?  Der Draht im Schlüsselbein kommt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (12. Januar 2010)

Sollte es ein solches Treffen geben, wäre ich schwer daran interessiert, auch eine Alternative für Fahrer mit weniger als 160 mm Federweg zu haben. Lapierre baut ja nicht nur Spicy, Froggy und DH.


----------



## mkernbach (12. Januar 2010)

daher hatte ich ja beispielsweise willingen angeregt, da dort auch viele nette cc trails sind..


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Ich möchte natürlich niemanden hetzen, aber wer einmal die Freeride gefahren ist, leckt Blut. Ging dem Matthias ja genau so. 
Ich denke, dass man 2 Gruppen bilden MUSS. Ich, Peter und du Max fallen schonmal in die FR Gruppe, weil wir nur 1 Kettenblatt haben und ich will den CC'lern nicht zur Last fallen. Muss man schauen, wieviele wir sind


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Am besten machen wir endlich mal ein festes date und schreiben den Termin alle in unsere Signatur. Dann kriegen das möglichst viele mit!


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

ja aber wann nur?
um Pfingsten rum?
da haben eigentlich alle zeit...


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Das wäre der 23. Mai. Das passt mir ganz gut, dann habe ich gerade meine Abschlussprüfungen geschrieben und kann mich und meinen Knochen kaputt whämsen bis zum umfallen.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

also pfingsten würde denke ich allen gut passen  
mit der signatur ist auch nur ne gute idee!

mit den 2 gruppen ist zwar schade, aber wird in der praxis warscheinlich unverzichtbar sein.


----------



## dragon-777 (24. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Das wäre der 23. Mai. Das passt mir ganz gut, dann habe ich gerade meine Abschlussprüfungen geschrieben und kann mich und meinen Knochen kaputt whämsen bis zum umfallen.



Ja, 23. Mai finde ich auch gut, da stehen die Chancen selbst im Sauerland ganz gut, dass das Wetter gut (also der Regen warm  ) ist.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Bin dabei. Sollen wir das einfach mal anstoßen?


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

ich weiß nicht genau wie's da mit mir auf der Arbeit aussieht aber ich denke das wird klappen  

packen wa's männer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Der Vorteil, wenn man einen Termin früh festlegt ist der, dass man sehr gut planen kann und die Chancen, dass man ein Treffen erfolgreich organisieren kann, höher sind. Außerdem wird es an Pfingsten NICHT regnen 

Wäre für anstoßen


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

also 23 mai 2010 in Willingen. Alles was Lapierre fährt und dazugehörige. Alle Leistungsklassen und bikegruppen.


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

also dann 22-23 Mai!
weil 1Tag ist ein bisschen wenig.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

jupp!


----------



## p.2-max (24. Januar 2010)

das wochenende ist doof, genau an dem wochenende ist nämlich das ixs-rennen in winterberg...

nur so als tipp, ich könnte dann z.b. nichtkommen, da ich gerne das rennen mitfahren will. ich schätze viele andere dh-fahrer auch.


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

oder man siehts positiv: man hat seine Ruhe ;-)


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> und dazugehörige


Ich danke! 
Ich muss mal meine Mama fragen, wegen einer Pension. Die macht da regelmäßig Wellness Weekends und kennt sich da hoffentlich bestens aus. Ich schaue dennoch mal nach Pensionen...eins ist aber klar. Ich gehe NICHT mit Micha und Peter in EIN Zimmer. Die reden die Nacht durch! 

****, da war doch was am Wochenende in Winterberg.................................


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

mit pennen da dann? Ich würde dann ganz gerne eine Mitfahrgelegenheit warnehmen  Wie handhabt ihr das so mit Übernachtungen? Köntnen ja auch nen ganzes Hotel eintern


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

sei mal nicht so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

Mitfahrgelegenheit  und das aus NRW ich komm aus dem Tiefsten Bayern mit dem Zug!

ich würde auch sagen wen entern wie ein Hotel Gasthof oder co.


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Sofern jemand aus dem Süden kommt und mitfahren will. PLZ 34537 Haben Platz für 2 Leute und 2 Bikes. Ich habe leider erst einen Monat später meinen Lappen..


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

ich darf halt erst ab august selber autofahren ... und ich glaube nicht das meind ad soviel langeweile hat zum runterfahren  deswegen frag ich


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Winterberg ist nur 20 Minuten entfernt und wenn jemand das IXS rennen sehen will, ist das doch ne super Abwechslung! Die lohnt die Anfahrt doch doppelt!


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Wir reden nicht von sehen, sondern von fahren aber ich fahre noch nicht mit. Ich bin die DH erstmal 1 mal gefahren und werde mich beim IXS bestimmt nicht auf die Top10 kämpfen


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Ich würd an dem Samstag sogar den Laden zumachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (24. Januar 2010)

papa midnight, ich meinte das ich mitfahre und net gucken will.
aber ist ok, wenn das treffen irgendwann wieder stattfindet, bin ich halt dann dabei.


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Ach so. Aber leider wird es wohl nie einen Termin geben, der für alle passt. :-( Schau doch mal, ob du nicht doch dann eben mal rumkommen kannst


----------



## p.2-max (24. Januar 2010)

ist schon, ok, werde dann den nächsten termin wahrnehmen.
wünsche euch viel spaß! vlt kommt ihr ja mal nen halben tag gucken, und man sieht sich bei den dirtmasters...


----------



## mkernbach (24. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> also 23 mai 2010 in Willingen. Alles was Lapierre fährt und dazugehörige. Alle Leistungsklassen und bikegruppen.



doofer termin .. 

hatte dir doch gesagt, dass wir das ganze we mit all-maikl und freunden in winterberg ne hütte haben..


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Dann muss es wohl 1 Woche nach hinten verschoben werden. Wenn so viele Leute ausfallen..


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

mir egal. sucht euch was aus...


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Ich suche eher nach einem Hotel...bzw Pension. GÃ¼nstigste war 24â¬
Doppelbett, Fernseher, Couch, Tisch, Wc bla bla bla. Also das lebensnotwendigste.. 
Ich lass meinen Vater einfach ein "Typ a" Zimmer buchen, welches 24â¬ kostet und ein Doppelbett hat. Ich gehe dann einfach irgendwann mal in die Pension. Man muss eben 24â¬ pro Person zahlen.
Peter, dich kÃ¶nnten wir mitnehmen, wenn du irgendwo bei uns vorbeifÃ¤hrst! Der Zug fÃ¤hrt dich bestimmt nicht bis zur Gondel


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

wahres Wort!
würde da eh auf dich oder Max zurückgreifen wollen wen es darum geht von Bahnhof X ins Hotel zukommen und andersrum.


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

Edit:

dann nehmen wir halt einfach das nächste Wochenende 29.05-30.05


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Max kommt aber von Norden, also müsste er einen ordentlichen Umweg fahren. 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Am+Hagen+10,+Willingen&daddr=Am+Dicken+Stein+11,+34508+Willingen&geocode=FVCeDgMdt3GDACl1JWU6rpa7RzGUh39DLz1b4Q%3BFfqADgMd7YWDACnLG7dVs5a7RzFoHRbVUSgdcg&gl=de&hl=de&mra=cc&dirflg=w&sll=51.285595,8.617702&sspn=0.012508,0.042272&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15

Das hier wäre das naheliegenste Hotel.

Homepage - http://www.wandern-und-biken.de/
Zimmertyp A ist wohl für jeden ausreichend. Mit den Preisen blicke ich noch nicht ganz durch aber Ich nehme an, wenn wir über 6 Zimmer buchen, ist es so günstig pro 2 Personen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (24. Januar 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> mir egal. sucht euch was aus...



hab grad noch mal nachgedacht, der termin ist doch ganz gut! 

kann man beide "events" gut kombinieren.. ;-)


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

finde ich jetzt aber nicht mehr 
der 29-30 wäre doch besser weil dann können aktuell wirklich alle kommen bzw. ich länger bleiben weil 6Std. Zugfahrt hin und noch mal 6 zurück sind ein bisschen viel wen ich am Mo schon wieder früh auf den beinen seien soll.


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Echt ma Max, werf doch nicht alles über den Haufen! 

Also es können

Papa Midnight,
Schaaf,
Hopfer,
Mkernbach,
JENseits (?)
...
bitte zitieren und in die Liste eintragen!


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

wann jetzt 23 oder 29


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Definitiv 29.!


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

sucht euch ein Termin aus, WE geht fast immer und Werktags könnte auch klappen



Schaaf schrieb:


> Also es können
> 
> Papa Midnight,
> Schaaf,
> ...


----------



## bicicletta (24. Januar 2010)

...ich komme (natürlich) auch 

termin ist mir egal. einigt euch.


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

29.05.2010 Lapierre & Co Treffen Update

Papa Midnight, Schaaf, Hopfer, Mkernbach, JENSeits, bicicletta, schnitti

edit: Da fällt mir ein, wir brauchen einen guten Fotografen. Ist einer eurer Freunde einer und will mit? 
Dazu wäre eine Helmcam nicht verkehrt, zu 5. oder mehr auf der Freeride ist doch mehr als fett


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

zitierst du dann auch grade und trägst dich ein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (24. Januar 2010)

Bin auch dabei, passen beide Termine.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, wir brauchen einen guten Fotografen. Ist einer eurer Freunde einer und will mit?
> Dazu wäre eine Helmcam nicht verkehrt, zu 5. oder mehr auf der Freeride ist doch mehr als fett




Habe ich direkt nicht, also wenn wir soviel leute bleiben, dann 4 aufm freeride, ich bin dann nicht drauf, sondern 15km hinter euch  bin doch noch Jungfrau


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Du rollst dann eben hinterher. Hopfer macht auch nur hüpferchen. Der ist noch etwas psychisch beeinträchtigt nach einer Bruchlandung.


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

jops, is mir dann aber auch egal  da kann ich bestimmt einiges lernen, Sprünge waren ja bisher auch nicht so der Fall   egal, weniger von mir, wir brauchen nen Fotografen


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Das soll ja kein Rennen werden. ich will dass das alle gesund überleben! Also 29-30.05.10 Willingen


----------



## JENSeits (24. Januar 2010)

Das möchte ich auch, und wer schnell fahren möchte soll sich da nicht dran stören, werde sowieso langsam machen weil die OP da ncoh nciht allzulange her sein wird. OK, welchen Signaturrext nehmen wir? einheitlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Lapierre meeting in Willingen 29. und 30.05.10. All Welcome. 


Ungefähr so?


----------



## hopfer (24. Januar 2010)

wie wärs mit: Lapierre Treffen vom 29.05 bis zum 30.05 ;-)


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Lapierre Meeting & Co wenn ich doch bitten darf, oder du bringst ein Lapierre 920DH mit und ich darf es die 2 Tage fahren


----------



## DJJense (24. Januar 2010)

Hey falls ich kommen kann werd ich die DSLR und Blitzgedöhns mitbringen und ein paar schicke Bilder machen.
Hier mal ein Link zu ein paar Bildern
http://www.flickr.com/photos/djjensen/


----------



## Schaaf (24. Januar 2010)

Schon bei den ersten Bildern hab ich mir gedacht, hammer Bilder. Wäre super geil!


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. Januar 2010)

Is doch egal was drinsteht. Ich fang mal an...


----------



## Fantoum (24. Januar 2010)

ich würd auch gern kommen und mitfahren, wobei meine bikeparkerfahrung bisher auch bei 0 ist, naja, soll sich ja auch ändern 2010.
wenn noch jemand in besitz eines nrw tickets ist bzw generell mit der bahn kommen will kann er gern bescheid sagen, dann müsst man nicht die ganze zeit allein im zug sitzen..


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Januar 2010)

Irgendwann is immer das erste mal!


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2010)

@ jense:                das wär echt geil 

 fantoum:              ja dann sind wir schonmal 2


----------



## Schaaf (25. Januar 2010)

Wie ich sehe, klappt das mit der Signatur einwandfrei. Ich habe in meiner Signatur, einen direkten Link zum Thread gemacht. Ich befürchte nämlich, dass viele die Signatur lesen aber hier rein, da raus gehen. 
Ich hoffe doch, dass noch ein paar mehr aus dem Forum aktiv werden und sich hier melden.
Mir ist ebenfalls aufgefallen, dass die CC Leute rar sind, die mitkommen wollen. Mein Vater verpflichte ich auf jedenfall sein CC Bike mitzunehmen und mal etwas an seinem Bauch zu arbeiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AgnostiC (25. Januar 2010)

Echt schade, aber ich werd wohl nicht mit von der Partie sein.

Ich hab von 22.05. - 07.06.2010 Urlaub geplant und wollte mit dem Bike nach Andalusien.

Hätte mich echt gefreut euch alle kennenzulernen und gerade weil noch andere Parkrookies dabei sind auch gut gepasst.

Na, schau mer mal. Noch ist nicht gebucht und selbst wenn es diesmal wirklich nicht klappt, bin ich auf jeden Fall beim nächsten Mal dabei.


----------



## hopfer (25. Januar 2010)

ich könnte mir vorstellen das wir dann noch ein Session Abschluss treffen machen,
dann aber im Süden


----------



## Schaaf (25. Januar 2010)

Das ist keine schlecht Idee, allerdings dann nach Leogang. Dann ist Schluss mit Kindergarten  Aber dafür wird dann ein neuer Thread aufgemacht oder nach diesem Treffen weiter disukutiert.


----------



## hopfer (25. Januar 2010)

Leogang finde ich schei55e viel zu viele irre...
Neukirchen


----------



## Schaaf (25. Januar 2010)

Whatever, gibts da nen Bikepark?
Mein Kumpel nennt mich auch immer Irre, ich passe dort hin. Bin ohnehin mit dem MarioJaneiro aus dem Forum für 4 Tage da unten


----------



## hopfer (25. Januar 2010)

4Trails a 1000hm mit der gondel fast keine Jubs aber wirklich geile Trails


----------



## JENSeits (25. Januar 2010)

Neukirchen klingt am Besten bis jetzt, jumps sind noch nicht so meins


----------



## L0cke (25. Januar 2010)

jear ich denke wir werden auch mit ca/mindestens 3 mann(innen) dabei sein (ich auf jeden fall!!!) 
Fototechnisch kann ich bissel was machen, evtl hab ich bis dahin auch ne dickere cam ^^ (ich nehm auch gerne im notfall eine von euch *g*)

videotechnisch mache ich auch gerne was, haben seit letzter woche auch endlich eine richtige helmcam (go pro hero hd )

(bewerbungsvideo xD)

p.s. ich hoffe jemand fotografiert mich auch mal, gibt nur zwei blöde bilder vom mir aus willingen...


----------



## Schaaf (25. Januar 2010)

Perfekt, nur eins.
Warum heisst das Ding Helmcam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (25. Januar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Perfekt, nur eins.
> Warum heisst das Ding Helmcam?



falls du auf das video hinauswillst, das ist alles mit einer samsung nv 24 hd bzw die schneerideteile mit einer samsung wb 500 entstanden und die sind digicam mit videofunktion


----------



## L0cke (5. Februar 2010)

tote hose, was ist denn bei euch allen los????


----------



## Schaaf (5. Februar 2010)

Naja was willsten noch so planen?


----------



## aacho (12. Februar 2010)

Hi!
Wo wurde das Video gedreht?


----------



## Schaaf (12. Februar 2010)

Willingen Freeridestrecke


----------



## L0cke (12. Februar 2010)

aacho schrieb:


> Hi!
> Wo wurde das Video gedreht?



Willingen die verwackelte Abfahrt, unserer (alten) Vereinsstrecke, dann Portes du Soleil und auf einigen Trails in der Rhön

kleiner Edit, mit Farbkorrektur, Schrift und einer kleine Szene wurde ersetzt.

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8915328"]Project Biken statt Boxen - Lockemedia on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (12. Februar 2010)

Hypnotisierende, schöne Musik. Songname?


----------



## aacho (12. Februar 2010)

Danqe


----------



## L0cke (14. Februar 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Hypnotisierende, schöne Musik. Songname?



Serphonic - Looking at the Black Clouds



aacho schrieb:


> Danqe



bitte


----------



## DonBastiano (19. Februar 2010)

Mal eine blöde Frage, ich hab grad nachgeschaut, mit der Bahn nach Willingen braucht man ca. 10 Stunden von Würzburg aus!?

Wie reist ihr mit der Bahn an?

Evtl. lohnt es sich da schon ein Auto zu leihen.

Noch jemand aus Würzburger Gegend hier?


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2010)

Hi, also mit der Bahn 10 Stunden!!! oO omg, macht das so viel aus, von Fulda her sind es wesentlich weniger, glaube 2,5 Stunden sind bei uns gewesen.

Ich denke wenn du bis Fulda/Hünfeld/Bad Hersfeld mit dem Zug schaffen würdest, können wir dich mitnehmen .


----------



## DonBastiano (19. Februar 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hi, also mit der Bahn 10 Stunden!!! oO omg, macht das so viel aus, von Fulda her sind es wesentlich weniger, glaube 2,5 Stunden sind bei uns gewesen.
> 
> Ich denke wenn du bis Fulda/Hünfeld/Bad Hersfeld mit dem Zug schaffen würdest, können wir dich mitnehmen .



Hei, das klingt doch mal vielversprechend 

Lass uns deswegen in Kontakt bleiben, wär super wenns klappen würd.


----------



## L0cke (19. Februar 2010)

DonBastiano schrieb:


> Hei, das klingt doch mal vielversprechend
> 
> Lass uns deswegen in Kontakt bleiben, wär super wenns klappen würd.



klar, je mehr beim treffen dabei desto besser, da können wir auch besser "bedürfnisgruppen" bilden


----------



## Schaaf (25. Februar 2010)

Anfangs hatte ich auch gesagt, dass man CC und DH/FR Gruppen bilden muss aber es ist nur bei den DH/FR Fahrern geblieben  
wetter ist super geil! Schnee weg! Übelst hammer. Kann kaum noch wiederstehen nach Willingen zu fahren


----------



## L0cke (25. Februar 2010)

ging mir generell um das Leistungsniveau, ich denke das wird verschieden sein, bei Freeridern wie auch Downhillern


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Februar 2010)

Klar wirds das sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (25. Februar 2010)

Papa

Rennen auf der DH gefällig?


----------



## p.2-max (25. Februar 2010)

also ich bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob ich kommen kann, ist nämlich auch mein geburtstag, macht aber nix, denn an dem tag bin ich ja dann 18 und kann mitm auto kommen^^ aber noch keine 100% zusage, werde mein bestes aber versuchen!


----------



## DonBastiano (25. Februar 2010)

p.2-max schrieb:


> also ich bin mir noch nicht 100%ig sicher ob ich kommen kann, ist nämlich auch mein geburtstag, macht aber nix, denn an dem tag bin ich ja dann 18 und kann mitm auto kommen^^ aber noch keine 100% zusage, werde mein bestes aber versuchen!




Der 18te ist doch eine gute Ausrede für Nichterscheinen ;-)

Ich glaub an meinem 18ten war ich zu allem Imstande, nur nicht mehr zum Autofahren.

Wenn du kommst, feierst halt mit uns


----------



## Schaaf (26. Februar 2010)

Jawoll so paar Bierchen trinken und dann wag ich mich auch an die Downhill, genauuuuuu   
Bloß nicht bei Siggis Hütte. Das ist zu viel. Ich wurde letztens Darth Vader genannt als ich aus dem Lift zur Strecke fuhr


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. Februar 2010)

Das dumme Gebrabbel von diesen besoffenen Proleten nimmst du noch wahr?


----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

Nein natürlich nicht aber die sind einfach so stracke das es schon wieder lustig ist. Auf der Strecke sollen sie aber nicht stehen -.-


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Hast doch genug Federweg um über den Dingen zu stehen.


----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

So schauts aus 
Also, wir beide mal die Downhill runter oder willste nicht?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Deswegen fahren wir da doch hin, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

Wenn "wir", wir 2 bedeuted, dann ja. 
Zum Glück hab ich dann alles hinter mir. Fahrschule, Abschlussprüfung, Kinder hab ich keine - kann es also ordentlich krachen lassen


----------



## hopfer (28. Februar 2010)

hat einer mal wieder was von Max gehört?


----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

Der ist tod wie's scheint


----------



## hopfer (28. Februar 2010)

er ist jeden tag online aber beantwortet meine PNs nicht und schreibt auch nichts ???


----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

Hat dich blockiert


----------



## hopfer (28. Februar 2010)

du mich auch!!!

hat er sich bei dir mal wieder gemeldet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

Nein hat er nicht. Wer weiss was er hat


----------



## JENSeits (28. Februar 2010)

nen video hat er die tage jedenfalls gepostet


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

Der lebt noch und schlägt ab und zu im shop auf. Aber er hat halt ne Freundin und ist wohl auf Wohnungssuche. Das kostet Zeit.


----------



## Schaaf (28. Februar 2010)

Das ganze mal in den noch wach thread verschieben!


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. Februar 2010)

schieb...


----------



## blackleaf (16. März 2010)

reist zufällig jemand aus dem süden (freiburg) an?
ich wär wahnsinnig gern dabei, momentan aber leider ohne führerschein.
wie siehts mit günstigen übernachtungsmöglichkeiten aus?


----------



## Schaaf (16. März 2010)

Les den ganzen Thread durch. Ich hatte mal ein paar Pensionen genannt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. März 2010)

Wir zelten auch vor Ort. In den nächsten Tagen hab ich noch ne kleine Überraschung für euch alle


----------



## Schaaf (17. März 2010)

Oh(!) zu Zelten und der Überraschung.
Das wäre natürlich wirklich nicht schlecht, würde einiges an Kosten sparen aber wo wollt ihr das da machen ? 
Ich penn zu fest, als das ich bemerken würde, wenn mein bike mitgenommen wird


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2010)

Das wäre im Einzelfall noch abzuklären. Ich hab den Vorteil, dass ich ein Zelt für die Ladefläche von meinem Truck habe.
Ich denke, dass die Tourist Info Willingen weiterhelfen kann. Ansonsten kannste ja noch in den Sauerlandstern! *gröhl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (17. März 2010)

Truck?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2010)

Nein TRUCK...


----------



## Schaaf (17. März 2010)

Brauch man so etwas in Deutschland?

-Post bekommen bzgl. Lenker?


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wir zelten auch vor Ort. In den nächsten Tagen hab ich noch ne kleine Überraschung für euch alle



uiui, da bin ich mal gespannt, ich freu mich schon riesig auf Willingen, bin gespannt wie es wird mit euch allen und vor allem wie ich die Strecken erfahre, endlich ein recht gutes Fahrwerk an der Front und Protektormäßig habe ich  auch rundum was passendes, Oberkörperpanzer und Knieschoner waren bei mir immer etwas problematisch...
Fehlt nur noch nen schöner Dämpfer am Heck und die Bremse vom Hardtail und ich bin zufrieden, mal schaun ob ich das schaffe bis Willingen ^^


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2010)

Wieso brauchen?
Ich MUSS das haben!
Von brauchen hat hier keiner geredet.


----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wieso brauchen?
> Ich MUSS das haben!
> Von brauchen hat hier keiner geredet.



fühle mich gerade erinnert  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451259

Also wenn man richtig biken geht hat man auch das Gerät dafür, der eine hat seinen Polo, den Transporter, wieder ein anderer seinen Caddy oder halt seinen Pick Up

Gestern hab ichs wieder gemerkt, musst das nicht gerade kurze Froggy in den Polo bekommen, dazu noch Platz für Fahrer und eine weitere Person und was halt noch so alles mit muss, das war schwerer als das letzte Level bei Tetirs, da lob ichs mir doch wenn man T4 oder ähnlich fahren kann, Klappe auf, Bikes und alles rein , festmachen und ab gehts...
Und schlafen kann man auch noch drin


----------



## blackleaf (17. März 2010)

zelten wär überragend...allerdings auch recht stressig, wenn ich ohne eigenes Auto anreise.
Sieht nicht so aus, als ob jemand aus Südwesten zum Treffen kommen würde oder?
Wär wirklich extrem gern dabei, Fahrräder gucken und an den Bikeskills feilen....


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2010)

Bin wirklich sehr gespannt, wieviele da jetzt aufschlagen. Es melden sich zumindest einige bei uns im shop deswegen. Auch viele per mail. Wenn die ALLE da zelten wirds echt voll.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. März 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> fühle mich gerade erinnert  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=451259
> 
> Also wenn man richtig biken geht hat man auch das Gerät dafür, der eine hat seinen Polo, den Transporter, wieder ein anderer seinen Caddy oder halt seinen Pick Up
> 
> ...



Ein Froggy?
Wenn wir in den park fahren hab ich da 8 drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (17. März 2010)

Jou, total kacke der Polo für Bikes, ich muss sagen im ehemaligen Seat Arosa meiner Mom hab ich Problemloser das Froggy zusammen mit dem Bighit unterbekommen, als im Polo das Froggy alleine.

Der Arosa ist von den Maßen her kleiner als ein Polo...aber besser zum packen, Fahrverhalten fand ich auch angenehmer, kann aber auch daran liegen das der Polo Automatik hat *würg*






Achja beim Arosa werden Erinngerungen wach ^^ einmal war ich mit 5 Bikes utnerwegs, drei drinne und zwei am Heck, mein Kumpel hat wie ne Sardiene auf dem Beifahrersitz gesessen 
Bei 8 Bikes kann ich nicht mitreden, das maximalste was ich gefahren hab waren 6 Stück im T4 und jede Menge Buddelausrüstung *g*


----------



## dakapo (18. März 2010)

Bin zwar noch recht neu hier und auch noch völlig unbefleckt was Bikeparks angeht, habe mir aber trotzdem den Termin eingetragen.
Ihr seid sicher alle ganz nett und würdet euch über eine Quotenfrau freuen, oder? ;-)

Mal gucken, wie wir (mein Mann & ich) die 400 km meistern - müssen wohl einen Mietwagen übers WE buchen.

Gibt's denn schon eine Teilnehmerliste :neugierig guck:

Grüße Kat


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. März 2010)

Da ist genug Platz für alle! Nich anmelden! Einfach hinkommen. Das gleiche Gelände ist übrigens auch der Austragungsort für das bike-festival.


----------



## schnitti (23. März 2010)

Ist irgendwie am Thema vorbei...


----------



## L0cke (23. März 2010)

wie siehts eig aus, wer wär den bei einem Vortreffen von Lapierre and Friends übernächste Woche dabei?


----------



## Schaaf (24. März 2010)

Bei Restschnee in Willingen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (24. März 2010)

Da es inzwischen einige Anfragen bezügliches unseres Treffens gibt, wäre es schön, wenn sich jeder, der kommen wird, einfach mal kurz bei mir mit einer PN meldet. Inzwischen scheint mir das doch eine sehr gute Idee zu sein, damit wir nicht den Überblick über das Ganze verlieren.


----------



## L0cke (24. März 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Bei Restschnee in Willingen?



der wird sich denke ich in den nächsten Tagen verziehn , also nach Ostern dürft er weg sein...



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da es inzwischen einige Anfragen bezügliches unseres Treffens gibt, wäre es schön, wenn sich jeder, der kommen wird, einfach mal kurz bei mir mit einer PN meldet. Inzwischen scheint mir das doch eine sehr gute Idee zu sein, damit wir nicht den Überblick über das Ganze verlieren.



leider ist grad mein Postfach wieder am bersten, daher so ich (DH/FR) komme sicher, mit 90% Wahrscheinlichkeit kommen noch zwei Leute (eher FR) mit und dann mal schaun...was willst den großartig organisieren das du wissen willst wer alles am Start ist?
Aso evtl noch nen Kumpel , aber der wird wie ich ihn kenne lieber nur auf der DH fahren...wie sieht eig der Anteil DH und FR aus?


----------



## Papa Midnight (24. März 2010)

Das soll doch ne Überraschung werden. Also wirklich...


----------



## JENSeits (24. März 2010)

ich komme! evtl kommt nen kumpel mit. werden beide dann entjungfert, was bp angeht  also wir fahren alles, was wir können und das ist nicht viel


----------



## Schaaf (24. März 2010)

Papa und ich sind auf der DH unterwegens, davon kannst du ausgehen. Ich darf mich an den 2 Tagen nur nicht übel zerballern


----------



## blackleaf (13. April 2010)

Lohnt sich Willingen mit einem Freeride HT? Ich überleg immer noch verzweifelt wie ich nach Willingen komme...Neuer Plan: Freunde begeistern;-)


----------



## hopfer (13. April 2010)

ich bin inzwischen auch am verzweifeln mit Bike 9std. fahrt..........


----------



## Schaaf (13. April 2010)

Lohnt sich. Die Freeride löst Glücksgefühle aus, dass glaubt ihr garnicht. Ihr werdet nie wieder eine so smoothe strecke fahren!


----------



## blackleaf (13. April 2010)

;-)wie gesagt, ich setz alles daran irgendwie dabei zu sein...wenn die bahn bloß nicht so teuer wäre...


----------



## hopfer (13. April 2010)

die 60â¬ fÃ¼r die Bahn sind mir egal aber ich muss am Samstag los und kann nicht z.B. am Freitag schon kommen mein Zug geht um ca. 8uhr + 9std. = 17uhr der Tag ist gelaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (13. April 2010)

blackleaf schrieb:


> Lohnt sich Willingen mit einem Freeride HT? Ich überleg immer noch verzweifelt wie ich nach Willingen komme...Neuer Plan: Freunde begeistern;-)



ja lohnt sich, wie Schaaf schon sagte die Stecke sit einfach smooth, ich kann auch mal schaun evtl darf ich für dich ein Bike ausm Projekt ausleihen, dann hast du auch ein Fully 



hopfer schrieb:


> ich bin inzwischen auch am verzweifeln mit Bike 9std. fahrt..........



ohje, kannst eig auch nur bis Fulda oder Bad Hersfeld fahren und den Rest nehmen wir dich mit wenns dir besser passt 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Lohnt sich. Die Freeride löst Glücksgefühle aus, dass glaubt ihr garnicht. Ihr werdet nie wieder eine so smoothe strecke fahren!



nana also Portes du Soleil gibts da auch einige heiße Kanidaten 



hopfer schrieb:


> die 60 für die Bahn sind mir egal aber ich muss am Samstag los und kann nicht z.B. am Freitag schon kommen mein Zug geht um ca. 8uhr + 9std. = 17uhr der Tag ist gelaufen...



ohje, mhh, warum nicht Freitag? pennst dann bei einem von uns und morgens gehts weiter


----------



## blackleaf (14. April 2010)

@Locke: Ich bin glücklicher Froggybesitzer;-) geht eher um meine Amigos...

ab fulda hättet ihr noch platz?


----------



## hopfer (14. April 2010)

danke Locke für das Angebot!
aber hab am Freitag so wies aus schaut noch Prüfung...


----------



## JENSeits (14. April 2010)

Oh das dann wirklich mal beschissen .... aber ich hoffe du kommst vorbei  du schaffst das schon i-wie! fährt kein nachtzug?


----------



## Schaaf (14. April 2010)

Ich hoffe auf einige Fahrer mit einem Intense 951, V10, TR450 und einem Makulu. Ich MUSS sie probefahren 

Zug fahren ist allgemein etwas blöd. Kannst deinen Vater nicht zu nem Wellness WE in Willingen vollreden?


----------



## hopfer (14. April 2010)

doch schon von 20 Uhr bis 9 Uhr mit 5 Umsteigern...... und langen wahrte Zeiten an Bahnhöfen >1h
nach den 13 std. Horror Trip kann ich am Sammstag auch nicht mehr fahren

EDIT: ne wellness ist nicht.


----------



## Schaaf (14. April 2010)

Das ist zu anstrengend. Nachher pennst du noch ein und verpasst den Zug. Höhö! Das mit Freitag Prüfung versaut natürlich alles.


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. April 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf einige Fahrer mit einem Intense 951, V10, TR450 und einem Makulu. Ich MUSS sie probefahren
> 
> Zug fahren ist allgemein etwas blöd. Kannst deinen Vater nicht zu nem Wellness WE in Willingen vollreden?



EIN 951 ist bestimmt da...ein blaues... Aber ob du das fahren darfst is fraglich...


----------



## vikingboy (21. April 2010)

Hi IBC Lapierre owners!

I just moved to Frankfurt from England and although I have no German (yet!) I'd love to come along to this meet. Willingen is on my definite places to ride this year and what better way to enjoy my first time there than with other Lapierre owners. 

Here's a picture of my bike on its last ride in England before I relocated to Germany...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (21. April 2010)

welcome to germany. i think you're really welcome from all


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Mai 2010)

Lapierre Treffen Willingen

Es freut mich, euch allen mitteilen zu können, dass die Firma Lapierre am 29. und 30. Mai im Bikepark  Willingen mit einigen Testrädern vertreten sein wird.  Vor allem langhubige bikes ab 14 cm werden zur Verfügung stehen.
Fragen rund ums Thema Lapierre könnt ihr an diesem Wochenende direkt an den für unser Gebiet zuständigen Firmenmitarbeiter stellen.
Für Testfahrten ist ein GÜLTIGER Personalausweis absolut erforderlich. Aber das solltet ihr von Eurem lokalen Dealer her kennen.
Wir freuen uns schon drauf alte und neue Gesichter zu sehen! Bis bald!


----------



## L0cke (6. Mai 2010)

HAMMER, wird es auch den kleinen französischen DHler am Stand geben?


----------



## hopfer (6. Mai 2010)

jub ist toll!
ein kleines DH wäre super mir hat das Lange schon getaugt das kleine dürfte für mich Zwerg perfekt sein!


----------



## JENSeits (13. Mai 2010)

Wie schaut's denn bei euch aus? Wer ist von wann vor Ort? Wer pennt wo?

LG Jens


----------



## L0cke (14. Mai 2010)

mhh, noch keinen Plan hat sich grad alles verschoben, ist morgen wer in Willingen?, ich werd da sein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mkernbach (14. Mai 2010)

bin wohl das ganze wochenende da und penne im bulli

(;


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

jo wenn wir übernachten wird auch im Buss geschlafen 

schonmal zum Einstimmen auf die Freeride


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Mai 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich überlege noch ob ich auch nach Willingen kommen soll. Ist  vom Bodensee allerdings ein ganz schöner Ritt. Ich könnte Freitag ab 17:00 Uhr am Bodensee (Schweiz, Rheintal) losfahren. Hätte noch platz für 2 Bikes (und Biker).
Hopfer, blackleaf, 
kann ich euch irgendwo einladen, Memmingen, Ulm? Schafft Ihr das bis 20:00 Uhr zu einem Bahnhof irgendwo an einer Stadt an der A7?
Wird dann allerdings auch bestimmt Mitternacht bis Willingen.


----------



## L0cke (15. Mai 2010)

Hey wär cool wenn du/ihr kommt, falls ihr Freitag auf Samstag noch in nem richtigen Haus (in nem richtigen Bett) schlafen wollt könnt ihr bei mir/uns bei Bad Hersfeld in der WG pennen (Zimmer sind frei am We ^^), von hier  ist man über Homberg Efze auch in 100 Minuten in Willingen, wenn die Autobahn frei ist auch schneller .


----------



## JENSeits (16. Mai 2010)

Hat noch jemand nen Zimmer in Willingen frei?

Bzw wer ist in welchem Haus?


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> ich überlege noch ob ich auch nach Willingen kommen soll. Ist  vom Bodensee allerdings ein ganz schöner Ritt. Ich könnte Freitag ab 17:00 Uhr am Bodensee (Schweiz, Rheintal) losfahren. Hätte noch platz für 2 Bikes (und Biker).
> Hopfer, blackleaf,
> kann ich euch irgendwo einladen, Memmingen, Ulm? Schafft Ihr das bis 20:00 Uhr zu einem Bahnhof irgendwo an einer Stadt an der A7?
> Wird dann allerdings auch bestimmt Mitternacht bis Willingen.



dann kommste ja passend zum grillen...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Mai 2010)

Warscheinlich eher zum Biertrinken nach dem Grillen. Ich hoffe Ihr habt dann noch ein Fahrerbier. Wird sicherlich schon Samstag sein wenn wir eintrudeln. Kommt man nachts auf den Zeltplatz?


----------



## JENSeits (17. Mai 2010)

Ihr zeltet also Alle?^^ Bikes mit in Schlafsack oder auf nen Wagen oder wie habt ihr das geplant?


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. Mai 2010)

Es gab in der letzten Zeit öfter Anfragen wegen Zeltplatzmöglichkeiten. Vom eigentlichen Austragungsort Bikepark Willingen ca. 5 Minuten per Auto entfernt gibt es eine schöne Möglichkeit: Familie Terhardt
Hoppecker-Straße 75
59929 Brilon
Tel. : 02961-977423
Fax.: 02961-977416
[email protected]
www.campingbrilon.de


Die Firma Lapierre und auch wir werden uns dort übers WE einrichten. Wäre schön, wenn dort noch möglichst viele von euch aufschlagen.
Um übersehen zu können, wie viele Interessenten erscheinen werden, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr euch in diesem Thread anmelden könntet. Es ist nicht nötig die komplette Adresse anzugeben, etc. Wir wollen lediglich eine Übersicht haben, auf wieviele Teilnehmer wir uns einzurichten haben. Name und Anzahl der Freunde, die ihr mitbringt genügt. Danke vorab!


----------



## L0cke (17. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> Ihr zeltet also Alle?^^ Bikes mit in Schlafsack oder auf nen Wagen oder wie habt ihr das geplant?







wir machens so, hinten im Buss wird gepennt und vorne drin sind die Bikes, letztes Jahr warens für 2 Biker, 3 Bikes die da vorne drin waren ^^







Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Die Firma Lapierre und auch wir werden uns dort übers WE einrichten. Wäre schön, wenn dort noch möglichst viele von euch aufschlagen.
> Um übersehen zu können, wie viele Interessenten erscheinen werden, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr euch in diesem Thread anmelden könntet. Es ist nicht nötig die komplette Adresse anzugeben, etc. Wir wollen lediglich eine Übersicht haben, auf wieviele Teilnehmer wir uns einzurichten haben. Name und Anzahl der Freunde, die ihr mitbringt genügt. Danke vorab!



ich meld erstmal Locke und wiewashe an, kann aber sein das wir Verstärkung mitbingen (was mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit der Fall sein wird)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (17. Mai 2010)

Also da wäre dann mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit 2-3 Leute aus dem Süden mit Zelt(en) und Auto. Näheres klärt sich diese Woche. Ich geb dann ein Update.


----------



## schnitti (17. Mai 2010)

Bin auch da, aber nur am Sonntag. Muss am Samstag noch zu einer anderen Veranstaltung...


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (17. Mai 2010)

Denk, da komm ich auch. Kann ich bergauf in der DH-Gruppe mitfahren und bergab in der XC-Gruppe ?


----------



## -LP- (18. Mai 2010)

Tach zusammen,

wie Papa schon vor einer Weile geschrieben hat wird ein Mitarbeiter von Lapierre zum Lapierre-Treffen in Willingen erscheinen. Das werde ich sein.

Im Vorfeld möchte ich gerne folgendes erwähnen:
Es handelt sich bei dem Treffen ja nicht um eine offizielle Veranstaltung, betrachtet meine Teilnahme daher bitte als rein privates Vergnügen. Als solches sehe ich das auch und freue mich darauf, mit Euch zwei angenehme Tage zu verbringen.

Ich werde ein paar Räder mitbringen, die gerne von Euch ( in eigener Verantwortung ) gefahren werden können. Bitte bringt dazu eigene Pedale mit.
Ich werde ein DH 720 in S dabei haben, zwei oder 3 Froggies und das eine oder andere Spicy. Soll ja Spass machen.

Wir - meine Freundin und ich - werden wohl am Samstag so gegen 8.00 Uhr auf dem Gelände vor der Seilbahn einrollen. 
Übernachten werden wir auf dem o. a. Campingplatz. Wäre doch schön, wenn sich dort ´ne nette Truppe zusammen findet. 

Nicht vergessen: Dirtmasters Festival in Winterberg ab nächstem Freitag, da sind wir auch !!!

Also dann, bis zum 29. Mai in Willingen. Ride with Style !!!

Bon voyage,

M.


----------



## p.2-max (18. Mai 2010)

hi,
also in willingen sehen wir uns leider net, aber bei den dirtmaster schon. bis dann.


----------



## JENSeits (18. Mai 2010)

Das klingt doch richtig gut 

Momentan würde ich alleine kommen und im Zelt auf besagtem Zeltplatz nächtigen  
Die Anreise trete ich evtl. mit den Leuten aus Bielefeld an. 
Falls sich was an der Personenzahl ändert, stelle ich ein Update rein!


Lg Jens


----------



## Freizeit-biker (18. Mai 2010)

Wenn noch jemand eien blaue Totem Feder hat, kann er die mitbringen? 
ich würde gerne mal probieren ob das bei mir noch ausreichen würde.


----------



## Schaaf (19. Mai 2010)

Für mich heisst es dann, Zelt suchen, abstauben und ab nach Willingen. Spreche das alles nochmal mit meinem Vater ab, aber sollte passen. Wir sehen uns.


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2010)

UPDATE: Ich werde wohl alleine kommen müssen - mein Kumpel ist abgesprungen. Komme somit alleine und suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (20. Mai 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Für mich heisst es dann, Zelt suchen, abstauben und ab nach Willingen. Spreche das alles nochmal mit meinem Vater ab, aber sollte passen. Wir sehen uns.



ah du lebst noch, warst ja lange nemmer online *rutewiedereinpack*  



JENSeits schrieb:


> UPDATE: Ich werde wohl alleine kommen müssen - mein Kumpel ist abgesprungen. Komme somit alleine und suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit



dieses We hät ich für dich ne Mitfahrgelegenheit , kannst ja die Woche über nen Trail für uns bauen


----------



## JENSeits (20. Mai 2010)

mhms aber ich glaube das wird ein Umweg für dich wenn du mich abholst  PLZ: 32312


----------



## Schaaf (21. Mai 2010)

Hmm und ich bin am überlegen, ob ich nicht nur Samstag da bleibe. Der Aufwand lohnt sich einfach nicht. Kann ja nicht egoistisch nur an mich denken sondern auch an mein Taxi aka Vater. Von daher bin ich nächsten Samstag ab 09:00 Uhr da und werde so gegen 18:00 abreisen. Eventuell etwas später, mal gucken. Wollen wir uns dann alle bei diesem Campingplatz treffen und noch grillen oder was anderes machen zum ausklingen des guten Tages?



L0cke schrieb:


> ah du lebst noch, warst ja lange nemmer online  *rutewiedereinpack*


Auszeit nötig


----------



## L0cke (21. Mai 2010)

So, seit gestern steht mein kommen echt im Wanken 



JENSeits schrieb:


> mhms aber ich glaube das wird ein Umweg für dich wenn du mich abholst  PLZ: 32312



wer hat gesagt das ich dich abhole, wär jemand aus meinem Familienkreis gewesen 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Auszeit nötig



hast dich verletzt oder kams vom Admin ?


----------



## JENSeits (21. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> So, seit gestern steht mein kommen echt im Wanken



why? was passiert?





L0cke schrieb:


> wer hat gesagt das ich dich abhole, wär jemand aus meinem Familienkreis gewesen



Achsoo sieht das aus 



L0cke schrieb:


> hast dich verletzt oder kams vom Admin ?



persöhnliche Gründe


----------



## L0cke (21. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> why? was passiert?



Weil wie es aussieht keiner kann, der eine hat sich was an der Hand getan dazu kommt noch das bei uns in Bad Hersfeld ne große Skateveranstalltung ist wo er helfen muss und der andere muss/will mit Freundin was unternehmen, meine Fam ist mit beiden Autos unterwegs, so steh ich bissel aufm trockenen was Mobilität angeht -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Mai 2010)

Gibts eingentlich so einen ungefären Stand wer alles kommt?

blackleaf und meine Wenigkeit werden uns durch die halbe Republik quälen. Ich hoffe doch dass da ein bisschen mehr als eine Doppelkopf Runde zusammen kommt. 
Vor allem wenn sich LP schon mit einer Abordnung ankündigt.

@Papa: hast du nicht mal was davon geschrieben, dass du ne Menge Anfragen über Email und PM bekommen hättest?

______________
Dann noch was in eigner Sache: Hat jemand eine blaue Totem Feder zum ausprobieren für mich Oder ne Totem Coil mit der blauen Feder? Bin noch dabei Winterspecke über Bord zu werfen. Da wird die Gelbe wohl bald zu hart sein.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Mai 2010)

Jupp. Aber das sollte sich hier mal alles wiederspiegeln. Ich verliere da so langsam auch den Überblick...Deswegen: Schreibt hier ein kurzes "Ich bin dabei!" und fertig


----------



## Schaaf (21. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## Freizeit-biker (21. Mai 2010)

Schaaf:..........Ich bin dabei 
freizeit-biker:...Ich bin dabei


----------



## blackleaf (22. Mai 2010)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. Mai 2010)

Ich werde eine große Tacklebox mit Lapierre Schaltaugen und anderen spezifischen parts mitbringen. Bei speziellen Teilen bitte vorher ne mail schicken!


----------



## Freizeit-biker (22. Mai 2010)

4 Papa Mdnight:....Ich bin dabei
 3 blackleaf:..........Ich bin dabei
 2 Schaaf:............Ich bin dabei 
 1 freizeit-biker:.....Ich bin dabei


----------



## L0cke (22. Mai 2010)

fährt jemand über Bad Hersfeld nach Willingen und hat noch evtl einen Platz?
Ansonsten werd ich und nen Kumpel mimt Zug kommen, sollte meine Totem bis dahin wieder funktionieren, ich kann nur noch den halben Federweg nutzen, hoffe die Luftkatusche ist nicht geplatzt 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei



sach mal ich glaub ich hab dich heut in Willingen gesehen


----------



## Schaaf (22. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> sach mal ich glaub ich hab dich heut in Willingen gesehen



Davon sagst du mir nix?
Rotes Norco, okay waren 3 heute da. Schwarzes Jersey, übelsten Bückel wg. Jacket und schwarz/roter Fox hose? YO!
Also es waren nen paar Leutz mit Froggys da. Dachte erst, Mkernbach wäre da, aber das hat ja ein grünes. Hau mir nächstes mal auf die Schulter. Man man man


----------



## L0cke (22. Mai 2010)

du hast mich nen paar mal am Lift angeschaut wie nen Ufo , ich hab dich auch mal gerufen, aber keine Reaktion, warst auf jeden Fall du, hab dein Gesicht erkannt, und Froggy, mhh ich hab nur eines gesehen nachmittags, und auf dem sahs ich  und hab mich dauernd über Gabel (die immer weniger Federweg nutzte, nun sind es nur noch höchstens 120mm) und die durchrutschende Kette aufgeregt ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (22. Mai 2010)

Dann sei dir sicher, ich hab niemand bestimmes angeguckt 







Only Tarzan!






Wie wir alle vorm Adidasdrop standen und geglotzt haben. oh man 

ach und das mit dem rufen - ich hör fast durchgehend musik außer wenn ich mich im Lift unterhalte. Maaaaannn was waren da heute wieder für schicksale!
Also hab locker 10 neue Leute kennengelernt. Unter anderem den Rahmenbauer von Rose, nen 16 jährigen Kerl, der schon 23 VERSCHIEDENE Knochenbrüche hatte sowie 10 innere Verletzungen und dann bei ver vorletzten fahrt war so ne schicki micki tuss. Oh man! Erstmal das Parfum und dann hat sie telefoniert und blaaa "ich bevorzuge weissholz..ja...ja...in der Küche muss gelebt werden. Da will man essen, da will man trinken, in der Küche wird gelebt." und dann hat se mit ihrer Oma und dem Bauernhof angefangen. "Dann sind wir dann zum Heu und sie mit ihren 10cm hornhaut an den füßen konnte da einfach auf dem stroh rumlaufen aber ich mit meinen zarten, feinen füßen...ach nein ich hab dann gesagt, dass ich schnell ins Haus muss". 
Wo ist der hammer? wo ist er , wenn man ihn braucht?....whoaaa


----------



## Papa Midnight (23. Mai 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Dann sei dir sicher, ich hab niemand bestimmes angeguckt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der baut die Rahmen für Rose und hat sich schon 23 Knochen gebrochen? Das erklärt einiges.


----------



## Schaaf (23. Mai 2010)

Haha nein! 
Das waren 2 verschiedene Leute. Ich bin noch ziemlich platt von gestern, ich hoffe das der Wind nächste Woche nicht so blöd ist wie gestern.


----------



## Papa Midnight (25. Mai 2010)

Wir kommen zu siebt...Bis jetzt.


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2010)

Totem ist ja down, werd sie gleich flott mal aufmachen wenn ich sie nicht retten kann wird es der Service auch nicht machen können, jedenfalls nicht Zeitnahe, ob man zur Not auch ne Manitou Minute mit 140mm im Froggy fahren könnt? *wegduck* 




Schaaf schrieb:


> ach und das mit dem rufen - ich hör fast durchgehend musik außer wenn ich mich im Lift unterhalte. Maaaaannn was waren da heute wieder für schicksale!



also ich geniese es zu fahren und mit Freunden zu quatschen, da muss ich keine Musik im Ohr haben , da verpasst man was 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Also hab locker 10 neue Leute kennengelernt. Unter anderem den Rahmenbauer von Rose, nen 16 jährigen Kerl, der schon 23 VERSCHIEDENE Knochenbrüche hatte sowie 10 innere Verletzungen und dann bei ver vorletzten fahrt war so ne schicki micki tuss. Oh man! Erstmal das Parfum und dann hat sie telefoniert und blaaa "ich bevorzuge weissholz..ja...ja...in der Küche muss gelebt werden. Da will man essen, da will man trinken, in der Küche wird gelebt." und dann hat se mit ihrer Oma und dem Bauernhof angefangen. "Dann sind wir dann zum Heu und sie mit ihren 10cm hornhaut an den füßen konnte da einfach auf dem stroh rumlaufen aber ich mit meinen zarten, feinen füßen...ach nein ich hab dann gesagt, dass ich schnell ins Haus muss".
> Wo ist der hammer? wo ist er , wenn man ihn braucht?....whoaaa




boar Alter, die Tante wolltest du doch nicht wirklich ko hauen und in deine Höhle schleppen oder ?


----------



## hopfer (25. Mai 2010)

@L0cke
klingt aber nicht gut!
kannst meine Lyrik haben wen du sie Do abholst und sie am Mo in der früh wieder bringst....aber ich glaube ich wohne einfach zu weit weg, oder?
ausserdem ist einer von LP da mit Leihrädern!

wers noch nicht wissen sollte:
Ich bin nicht dabei dank Prüfung am Freitag Nachmittag...


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2010)

danke fürs Angebot, wenn müsst man die aber schicken  und ich hoffe bevor das passiert bekomm ich wo anders her ne Gabel bzw ich bekomm meine hin, ich hoffe das meine Luftkartusche nicht geplatzt ist, deutet bissel drauf hin, nen übliches 2Step Problem ist es jedenfalls nicht, jedenfalls habe ich noch nicht gehört das es in der Form aufgetreten ist, geplatzte Luftkartusche würde passen, oder zu viel Öl drin, aber da wär ja beim Ablassen der Luft ja mehr als üblich rausgekommen

finde es übrigens schade das du nicht kommst, kannst du nicht Samstag früh los und dann Sonntag den Abend bzw Montag morgens vom Schaaf oder so aus wieder Richtung Heimat?


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2010)

So Fehler scheint auf der Luftseite zu liegen, oben war kaum noch Öl drin, wärend unten ne ganze Menge war...
Weiß wer wo die Tabelle ist in der für alle RS Gabeln die ÖLmengen drinstehen?

edit:gefunden


----------



## Freizeit-biker (25. Mai 2010)

@LOcke: Ruf doch mal bei Papa an. Hau den ganzen Luft-Krempel da raus und bau auf Coil um. Evtl. kann der ja noch Coil Innereien organisieren. Das ist gar nicht so viel. 
Das Basteln wir Samstag morgen in 20 Minuten schon zusammen.

Keep it Simple. Alles was nicht drin ist in so einer Gabel, dass kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.

@Papa: Kannst du noch eine blaue Totem Feder (70-82 kg) besorgen, mitbringen?
Bin am WE unterwegs gewesen. Für die gelbe Feder (82-91 kg) bin ich, glaube ich, schon nicht mehr schwer genug. 
Warum schreibt RS in seinem Ersatzteilkatalog eigentlich andere Farben für die Federn rein als sie in Europa verkauft werden? 

20 11.4015.138.000 Totem Coil Spring XSoft Silver......in D Weiss <63 kg?
20 11.4015.136.000 Totem Coil Spring Soft Yellow.......in D Silber 63 - 72 kg?
20 11.4015.135.000 Totem Coil Spring Medium Red.....in D Blau 70 - 82 kg?
20 11.4015.134.000 Totem Coil Spring Firm Blue.........In D gelb 82 - 91 kg? 
20 11.4015.137.000 Totem Coil Spring XFirm Black......in D Rot > 92 kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (25. Mai 2010)

@Locke & Uwe
mir ist gerade noch eine Totem Coil über den weg gelaufen mit BLAUER Feder
wenn also was nicht gehen sollte dann kann ich die dir evtl. zuschicken....


----------



## L0cke (25. Mai 2010)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> @LOcke: Ruf doch mal bei Papa an. Hau den ganzen Luft-Krempel da raus und bau auf Coil um. Evtl. kann der ja noch Coil Innereien organisieren. Das ist gar nicht so viel.
> Das Basteln wir Samstag morgen in 20 Minuten schon zusammen.
> 
> Keep it Simple. Alles was nicht drin ist in so einer Gabel, dass kann auch nicht kaputt gehen.



ja Papa, wenn du was hast und es kostet nicht so viel würd ichs nehmen ^^, ansonsten, meine Totem tut es wieder, scheint es nur das Öl in die untere Kartusche gezogen zu haben, oben war so gut wie nüscht mehr.
Frag mich was da abging, hab auch keine zerbröselte Dichtung oder etwas anderes zerstörtes gefunden. 
Wieso 2 Step nicht funst weiß ich nun auch, die bekommt man wahrscheinlich für 50 Cent zum laufen, ist einfach ein dämlicher Konstruktionsfehler .
Einziger kleiner Manko ist nun noch, das mir nun noch ca 1cm vom Federweg fehlt, aber ich glaub das liegt einfach an der Messungenauigkeit von meinem verwendetem Messbecher, heißt es ist bissel mehr Öl drin als sollte.



hopfer schrieb:


> @Locke & Uwe
> mir ist gerade noch eine Totem Coil über den weg gelaufen mit BLAUER Feder
> wenn also was nicht gehen sollte dann kann ich die dir evtl. zuschicken....



wie steht die zum Verkauf oder was?


----------



## p.2-max (26. Mai 2010)

sooo,

da meine planung heute leider geplatzt ist und ich nicht nach innerleithen morgen fahre.... werde ich zu 99% kommen. im gepäck werde ich mein dh 920 haben und freue mich jetzt auf das.


----------



## L0cke (26. Mai 2010)

@Freizeit-biker ist evtl noch bei dir ein Platz frei ab Bad Hersfeld?


----------



## hopfer (26. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> wie steht die zum Verkauf oder was?




Ne, hab gerade eine von einem Kumpel zum Servicen bekommen die darf ich bis Mittwoch verleihen wenn von nöten


----------



## p.2-max (26. Mai 2010)

also ich komme sogar zu zweit. werden samstag früh kommen. wo pennt ihr nochmal? fahrt ihr auch dh oder nur fr?
gruss
max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> @Freizeit-biker ist evtl noch bei dir ein Platz frei ab Bad Hersfeld?


Ups, ganz schöner Umweg. Normalerweise Freiburg, Frankfurt, Marburg Willingen.
Dann wäre die Alternative: wir schlagen bei dir auf, pennen ein paar Stunden und sehen zu dass wir spätestens um 8:00 Uhr wieder los kommen. Wir müssen dann allerdings 3 Bikes auf dem Dach unterbringen. Oder Dich.

Ich muss aber erst noch abwarten was mein Mitfahrer dazu meint.


----------



## JENSeits (26. Mai 2010)

5 JENSeits:...........Ich bin dabei
4 Papa Mdnight:....Ich bin dabei
 3 blackleaf:..........Ich bin dabei
 2 Schaaf:............Ich bin dabei 
 1 freizeit-biker:.....Ich bin dabei


----------



## L0cke (26. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> Ne, hab gerade eine von einem Kumpel zum Servicen bekommen die darf ich bis Mittwoch verleihen wenn von nöten



hey da überleg ich mal, wär schon ne Option`zum antesten, doch wenn müsst die morgen ja schon raus, hab aber für den Notfall eine 66RC3 als Ersatzgabel da, also wär auch nicht allzuschlimm wenn es nichts wird.



p.2-max schrieb:


> also ich komme sogar zu zweit. werden samstag früh kommen. wo pennt ihr nochmal? fahrt ihr auch dh oder nur fr?
> gruss
> max



FR und auch DH, aber letzteres nicht ganz so flott, bin den großen Gab oben im Wald vorm Wurzelstück bissel im Nosedive und im gleichen Run den Roadgab nach dem Stück wo es Windbruch gab  zu kurz gesprungen, da mach ich bissel low, fehlt derzeit bissel das Gefühl aufm Bike...



Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Ups, ganz schöner Umweg. Normalerweise Freiburg, Frankfurt, Marburg Willingen.
> Dann wäre die Alternative: wir schlagen bei dir auf, pennen ein paar Stunden und sehen zu dass wir spätestens um 8:00 Uhr wieder los kommen. Wir müssen dann allerdings 3 Bikes auf dem Dach unterbringen. Oder Dich.
> 
> Ich muss aber erst noch abwarten was mein Mitfahrer dazu meint.



okay, schaun wir mal, 8 Uhr ist ja recht unchristlich, sind immerhin da oben  zwei Tage  für euch 
müsst auch nicht auf biegen und brechen nen Umweg zu mir fahren


----------



## hopfer (26. Mai 2010)

kein Problem kann die Gabel morgen schon rauschicken...


----------



## Schaaf (26. Mai 2010)

Ich will mal die Frage in den Raum werfen, wie der Tagesablauf am Samstag sein wird. Klar wir werden fahren. Soviel steht fest, allerdings würde es mich interessieren wann ihr alle da seid.
Ich werde so gegen 10 Uhr in Willingen antanzen und je nachdem, Abends gegen 18 oder 19 Uhr fahren. Es wäre super, wenn wir noch gemeinsam grillen könnten oder uns irgendwo versammeln und noch was machen. Wäre nur die Frage - wann? Ich mag kein jammern hören, er sei müde und auch nicht, dass er stinkt und duschen will. Damit das klar ist 
Es gibt nur 2 Dinge, die ich an diesem Tag will. Keine Verletzungen/Verletzten und kein fcking Wetter!


----------



## L0cke (26. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> kein Problem kann die Gabel morgen schon rauschicken...



ich grübel mal drüber



Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich will mal die Frage in den Raum werfen, wie der Tagesablauf am Samstag sein wird. Klar wir werden fahren. Soviel steht fest, allerdings würde es mich interessieren wann ihr alle da seid.
> Ich werde so gegen 10 Uhr in Willingen antanzen und je nachdem,



schaun wir mal, ich wär ja gerne so ab 11-12Uhr da, da ist das lose Zeug schon bissel vom Track runter 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Abends gegen 18 oder 19 Uhr fahren. Es wäre super, wenn wir noch gemeinsam grillen könnten oder uns irgendwo versammeln und noch was machen. Wäre nur die Frage - wann?



also ich werd um 18:00 in Willingen am Bahnhof sein wegen Zug nach hause....
Später geht nicht, da wär ich minimum 8 Stunden unterwegs 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Ich mag kein jammern hören, er sei müde und auch nicht, dass er stinkt und duschen will. Damit das klar ist



gegen stinken, frische Klamotten und waschen, im Wellnesshotel darf man gegen einen kleinen Obelus auch gerne ausführlich Körperhygiene betreiben und es gibt unten am Lift auch nen gepflegtes WC für die Biberwäsche 



Schaaf schrieb:


> Es gibt nur 2 Dinge, die ich an diesem Tag will. Keine Verletzungen/Verletzten und kein fcking Wetter!



jear


----------



## hopfer (26. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ich grübel mal drüber



tu das aber gib mir bitte bis 11uhr bescheid inkl. Lieferadresse und was ich sonst noch wissen muss sonst kommt die am Freitag nicht bei dir an.
24h Versand geht auch wäre wahrscheinlich sicherer aber keine Ahnung was der kostet.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2010)

Wir haben etwas umdisponiert. Wir fahren am Freitag erst mal bis zu LOcke, und kommen dann am Samstag morgen direkt nach Willingen. Ziel ist erst mal so gegen 10:00 Uhr in Willingen zu sein (wenn wir rechtzeitig los kommen). 
Wir, das sind LOcke, blackleaf und freizeit.biker.


----------



## p.2-max (27. Mai 2010)

weiß einer wie viele jetzt eigendlich kommen?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2010)

6 LOcke:...............ich bin dabei
5 JENSeits:...........Ich bin dabei
4 Papa Midnight:....Ich bin dabei
3 blackleaf:..........Ich bin dabei
2 Schaaf:............Ich bin dabei 
1 freizeit-biker:.....Ich bin dabei


Das war der letzte Stand: Papa hat aber geschrieben dass sie zu 7. da sind. 
Dann noch -LP- (mit Freundin?)
Kannste ja mal weiterführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (27. Mai 2010)

also dazu kommt dann halt noch 
ich- dabei 
freund (ohne lapierre) -dabei


----------



## Freizeit-biker (27. Mai 2010)

8 p.2-max ohne LP:..ich bin dabei
7 p.2-max:................ich bin dabei
6 LOcke:...................ich bin dabei
5 JENSeits:...............Ich bin dabei
4 Papa Midnight:........Ich bin dabei
3 blackleaf:...............Ich bin dabei
2 Schaaf:.................Ich bin dabei 
1 freizeit-biker:..........Ich bin dabei


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2010)

ich glaube Papa hat mich schon mit in seine Anzahl einbezogen 



edit lügt: sind Kameras und Helmcams am Start?


----------



## p.2-max (27. Mai 2010)

also ich habe ne helmcam dabei


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2010)

ok, was für eine?

Ich habe noch einen Platz im Zelt frei, beisse auch nicht falls jmd auch einen Schlafplatz sucht 

Lohnt es sich am Sonntag den Minion F gegen einen Muddy Mary zutauschen? Soll ja zu 99% regnen 



LG Jens


----------



## p.2-max (27. Mai 2010)

also habe ne contour hd von nem freund dabei.

wo zeltest du, ich würde mit meinem freund dann da auch pennen. haben auch unser eigenes zelt dabei!


----------



## JENSeits (27. Mai 2010)

Die wollte ich mir auch schon genauer angucken, aber Momentan investiere ich mein Geld anderweitig.
ich zelte bei alles anderen - den Link hat Papa ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet.


----------



## Eikor (27. Mai 2010)

Wollte mich hier auch mal blicken lassen. Ich bin NATÜRLICH am Wochenende in Willingen auch dabei. Freue mich schon, mal alle gestörten auf den Franzmannrädern zu sehen und natürlich auch alle anderen.


----------



## L0cke (27. Mai 2010)

JENSeits schrieb:


> edit lügt: sind Kameras und Helmcams am Start?



Ich werd natürlich mit Go Pro Hero HD da sein,Digicam kommt auch mit, werd mich dann die ersten Zeit oben an die Strecke(n) stellen und filmen bzw knipsen, muss nur dran denken alles einzupacken, bin gerade saumäßigheftig im Stress -.-

9 Eikor......................ich bin dabei
8 p.2-max ohne LP:..ich bin dabei
7 p.2-max:................ich bin dabei
6 L0cke:...................ich bin dabei
5 JENSeits:...............Ich bin dabei
4 Papa Midnight:........Ich bin dabei
3 blackleaf:...............Ich bin dabei
2 Schaaf:.................Ich bin dabei 
1 freizeit-biker:..........Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (27. Mai 2010)

Hast du einen Chestmount Locke?
Wenn ja würd ich mir das Teil mal umschnallen und meinen Laptop mitnehmen und mir das auf meinen Laptop ziehen wenn ich darf


----------



## L0cke (27. Mai 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Hast du einen Chestmount Locke?
> Wenn ja würd ich mir das Teil mal umschnallen und meinen Laptop mitnehmen und mir das auf meinen Laptop ziehen wenn ich darf


----------



## Schaaf (27. Mai 2010)

Na dann lad ich jetzt schonmal meinen Laptopakku auf. Danke danke danke 
Weil ich hab gehört, dass die Quali viel besser sein soll, bevor man konvertiert usw. Vielleicht hol ich mir das Teil dann wenn mein neues Bike rollt. Davor muss das Geld in etwas sinnvolles


----------



## -LP- (28. Mai 2010)

Moin liebe Lapierre Gemeinde,

wir machen uns morgen früh auf den Weg und wollen so gegen 8.30 Uhr in Willingen sein.
Zentraler Treffpunkt wird wohl das Gelände vor der der Ettelsbergbahn sein, oder?
Ihr erkennt uns daran:

http://www.postimage.org/image.php?v=gxmM3oS

Übernachten werden wir, die Crew von Papa Midnight und hoffentlich noch einige mehr hier:

www.campingbrilon.de
Hoppecker-Straße 75
59929 Brilon
Tel. : 02961-977423
Fax.: 02961-977416
[email protected]

Ist so knappe 5 Autominuten weg von Willingen.
In Willingen selber ist kein Campingplatz. Nur ein Stellplatz für Wohnmobile, die lassen aber keine Leute mit Zelt dort nächtigen.

Also bis morgen. Bon voyage!

Ride with Style,

M.


----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

wir fahren auch morgen früh los, werden aber erst so um 10 denke ich da sein. reicht es beim campingplatz erst abends aufzutauchen und zu sagen, das man da ne nacht bleiben will???


----------



## -LP- (28. Mai 2010)

Wegen des Campingplatzes:

Habe soeben mit Frau Terhardt telefoniert.
Die Rezeption ist am Samstag bis um 20.00 geöffnet.
Ich habe Ihr gesagt, dass zumindest einige von uns zwischen 19.00 und 20.00 Uhr dort eintreffen werden.
Wir können ein üppiges Platzchen haben, wo wir uns mit Zelten und Wohnmobilen versammeln können.

Schöne Grüße,

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

top sache, danke!


----------



## Dr.Eckschleuder (28. Mai 2010)

Bin auch dabei! Werde heute Abend nach 20:00 ankommen. Kann mich jemand mit dem Auto reinlassen von Euch?


----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

reise erst morgen früh an, sry.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

JENSeits: Wegen technischem defekt ausgeschieden!


----------



## Schaaf (28. Mai 2010)

Waaaaaaas?
Ärgerlich. Was haste denn?

Ich freu mich morgen auf die GoPro, die ich mal probieren darf. Macht jemand Fotos? Ich will echt mal welche von mir haben... Roadgap oder das Gap vor dem Zieldouble und und und. Fänd ich mal cool. Ich bin so um 9:45 da. 
Cyaaa


----------



## blackleaf (28. Mai 2010)

mach gerne fotos will dann aber auch welche;-)


----------



## Schaaf (28. Mai 2010)

Ja klar, dass ist absolut kein Problem! Was für eine Kamera hast du denn?


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

I-wie Hinterbau zerlegt .... Lagerschalten und Aluteile im Hintern ... ich könnte :kotz:

fahrt und trinkt für mich mit!


----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

den basteln die wieder zusammen....
papa hat alle Ersatzteile dabei.... am besten jetzt noch anrufen!


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

das steht bei ihm und er sagt die teile sind nicht da ... wochenende gelaufen! schönen monate der vorfreude im hintern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

ohhh was hast du bitte kaputt gemacht???


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

ich will ihn hier nicht kritisieren oder ohne nachzufragen zitieren ....

anscheinend zuviel - wie oder wobei oder wann keine Ahnung - bin grade erst am warmfahren nach dem Schlüsselbeinbruch udn der Pause seid September

hab 1600km seid 6.8.09 runter ... bin nichts hartes gefahren!


----------



## L0cke (28. Mai 2010)

Hey, Hopfer, Gabel ist da, ich hab mir bissel mehr erwartet von der Stahlfedertotem beim ersten Eindruck ^^, mal schaun wie es morgen ist 
Losbrechmoment ist jedenfalls keines da , das ist beim Drücken meiner 2 Step Totem deutlich zu spüren, aufm Trail scheinen beide gleich zu gehen, kann allerdings dran liegen das meine Totem bearbeitet ist.



JENSeits schrieb:


> I-wie Hinterbau zerlegt .... Lagerschalten und Aluteile im Hintern ... ich könnte :kotz:
> 
> fahrt und trinkt für mich mit!



hey, ich hätte Ersatzbikes!!! 
Big Hit 3, Giant Reign oder Rotec,evtl gar ein Froggy in L falls dir das passt und M. mitspielt
Muss nur schaun wie wir das mimt mitnehmen machen...


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

Nein meins oder keins  

ich darf mich nicht verletzen und dann das erste mal im aprc - da leiber mit dem bekannten -> meinem .... aber danke


----------



## L0cke (28. Mai 2010)

mhh, schade, also Big Hit oder Reign wären kein Problem gewesen, macht auch nüscht wenn du dich mal mit wegschmeist sind so was gewohnt


----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Hey, Hopfer, Gabel ist da, ich hab mir bissel mehr erwartet von der Stahlfedertotem beim ersten Eindruck ^^, mal schaun wie es morgen ist



freut mich! ist schon um 8:21 da gewesen laut DHL 
kanns ja mal meine bastel Druckstufe rein schrauben 
viel spaß in willigen!


----------



## -LP- (28. Mai 2010)

Also wegen fehlendem oder kaputtem Material Zuhause bleiben ??? 

Ich bringe folgendes Fahrbare mit:

Spicy 316 in 42
Spicy 316 in 46
Spicy 516 in 42
Spicy 516 in 50
Froggy 518 in 43
Froggy 718 in 43
DH 720 in S

Dazu ein Zesty 714 in 50

Bis morgen früh, 

M.


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

so wie ichd as verstanden habe weil die Teile kaputt sind und diese nicht bis Morgen dasind ....


----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

mei er meint auch du sollst trotzdem kommen und dir ein test bike holen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

tut mir leid für dich! den rest sehe ich morgen früh, bin aber erst so um 10 da, mache nen gemütliches we, kein stress also, 7:30 losfahren ist früh genug


----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> mei er meint auch du sollst trotzdem kommen und dir ein test bike holen ;-)



genau, das gleiche rad kannste ja auch nehmen.


----------



## L0cke (28. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> freut mich! ist schon um 8:21 da gewesen laut DHL
> kanns ja mal meine bastel Druckstufe rein schrauben
> viel spaß in willigen!



was sit denn dran gebastelt?
Ich denke du hast mir auch ne PM geschrieben, derzeit gibts aber Probs damit bei mir  und ich kann die Nachrichten nicht lesen -.-




-LP- schrieb:


> Also wegen fehlendem oder kaputtem Material Zuhause bleiben ???
> 
> Ich bringe folgendes Fahrbare mit:
> 
> ...




dh,dh,dh ich wills fahren, auch wenns evtl bisselzu viel für mich ist 



p.2-max schrieb:


> tut mir leid für dich! den rest sehe ich morgen früh, bin aber erst so um 10 da, mache nen gemütliches we, kein stress also, 7:30 losfahren ist früh genug



ich denke auch 10 Uhr eher muss es nicht losgehen sind ja 2 Tage für viele und man glaubt gar nicht was auch an einem Tag alles passieren kann ^^


----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

so sehe ich das auch.

und mitm dh, kannst dich ja mal auch auf meins setzen 

ist halt nen 920 und kein 720.


----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> was sit denn dran gebastelt?
> Ich denke du hast mir auch ne PM geschrieben, derzeit gibts aber Probs damit bei mir  und ich kann die Nachrichten nicht lesen -.-



oh, hab dir sogar recht viel geschrieben....:
1.Vorbau ist dabei weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die schaft länge reicht und der Thomson baut sehr niedrig.
2. die gabel war bei mir weil eine Dichtung in der Druckstufe kaputt war und ein service so wie so anstand. deswegen die Druckstufe als Ersatz.
ist bloß die Verstellung der low  weggebaut und der durchlauf kannal verändert so wie wurde der high speed shim stack weiter nach oben gebaut so mit greift dieser später. (ich hab den federweg zwar ausgenutzt aber auf dem trail fand ich hat die gabel zu wenig federweg freigegeben. und nachdem ich diese kaputte Einheit rumliegen hatte hab ich mein Glück probiert)
3. die Aufkleber hab ich noch in massen vielleicht magst du einen


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> mei er meint auch du sollst trotzdem kommen und dir ein test bike holen ;-)



gut interpretiert, hellseher frosch ... 


mhm ja aber was hast du für ne feder drinne im testrad? ich brauche eine härter als gewöhnlcih und das rad das ganze we lang klauen geht wohl auch kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (28. Mai 2010)

mit der PM alles klar?
er hat eh nur ein 50er Spicy und das ist ein 516 => Luftfeder Elemente


----------



## JENSeits (28. Mai 2010)

das stimmt natürlich aber i-wie ist jetzt bei mir die Luft raus um ehrlich zusein

hab mich grade damit abgefunden ...


----------



## Schaaf (28. Mai 2010)

Ein 720 in S...nein danke. Wäre über jemanden erfreut, der ein TR 450 mitbringt


----------



## Schaaf (28. Mai 2010)

@L0cke
Bitte Akku der GoPro aufladen und Speicherkarte leeren. Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen  

Nur zur Erkennung - rotes Norco A Line, sonst komplett schwarz gekleidet


----------



## p.2-max (28. Mai 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Bitte Akku der GoPro aufladen und Speicherkarte leeren. Nur um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen
> 
> Nur zur Erkennung - rotes Norco A Line, sonst komplett schwarz gekleidet



man wird dich schon finden, oder besser gesagt. du findest uns!


----------



## p.2-max (29. Mai 2010)

so jetzt gehts los, esse noch schnell ne kleinigkeit, dann hole ich meinen freund und dann sehen wir uns gleich bis dahin


----------



## L0cke (29. Mai 2010)

so wir packen ein und dann gehts auch in 20 min los, hoffe das wir nicht (teilweise) nicht zu verpennt sind


----------



## L0cke (29. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> oh, hab dir sogar recht viel geschrieben....:
> 1.Vorbau ist dabei weil ich mir nicht sicher bin ob die schaft länge reicht und der Thomson baut sehr niedrig.



ich hab noch zwei kleine Spacer gebraucht mit meinem Vorbau 



hopfer schrieb:


> 2. die gabel war bei mir weil eine Dichtung in der Druckstufe kaputt war und ein service so wie so anstand. deswegen die Druckstufe als Ersatz.
> ist bloß die Verstellung der low  weggebaut und der durchlauf kannal verändert so wie wurde der high speed shim stack weiter nach oben gebaut so mit greift dieser später. (ich hab den federweg zwar ausgenutzt aber auf dem trail fand ich hat die gabel zu wenig federweg freigegeben. und nachdem ich diese kaputte Einheit rumliegen hatte hab ich mein Glück probiert)



ah ok, ich nehm das Teil mal mit, die Gabel scheint allgemein gerne mal in anderen Positionen zu landen als üblich  



hopfer schrieb:


> 3. die Aufkleber hab ich noch in massen vielleicht magst du einen



jear danke  , ich hab gleich mal meinen Lapi fit fürs Treffen gemacht


----------



## hopfer (29. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> ah ok, ich nehm das Teil mal mit, die Gabel scheint allgemein gerne mal in anderen Positionen zu landen als üblich



was auch immer 
wen du wider daheim bist musst du gleich Bilder posten!


----------



## Schaaf (29. Mai 2010)

Naja mein Tag war so lala. Mal sehen wie ich das mit den Brücken usw hinbekomme.... Man könnte das ganze natürlich durch eine Solo Brückengabel verhindern. Euch noch viel Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (29. Mai 2010)

was ist?


----------



## Schaaf (29. Mai 2010)

Hab mich zerlegt und die VR Felge ist ziemlich krumm. LÃ¤sst sich aber noch richten. Dank meinem Direct Mount (von dem ich nichts wusste) ist meine Gabel jetzt krumm. Entweder ich muss neue BrÃ¼cken bestellen oder was weiss ich...ich nehm die Gabel morgen auseinander und seh, ob die Standrohre grade sind. Mechaniker hat gesagt, ich soll neue BrÃ¼cken kaufen und die kosten max 200â¬. Soviel Geld will ich da aber nicht reinstecken.


----------



## hopfer (29. Mai 2010)

oh da hats dich aber richtig zerlegt!
an deiner stelle wÃ¼rde ich mir gleich ne neu Gabel kaufen. Boxxer Race oder so gibts schon fÃ¼r 450â¬


----------



## Schaaf (29. Mai 2010)

Ach was heisst richtig. Ich lass das VR zentrieren und schau mal wegen den Brücken. Ich bau die morgen auseinander und prüfe dann mal alles. Abwarten...
Ich steck jetzt auch nix mehr ins Bike rein weil ich es dann verkaufe. Die Gabel läuft ja noch optimal, ich hab keine Ahnung, was ich auswechseln muss. So hart war der crash nicht, ich hab ja nix abbekommen bis auf nen paar Kratzer.

Papa dein Froggy ist aber ganz schön P.I.M.P


----------



## hopfer (29. Mai 2010)

@schaaf
was wirds den jetzt TR450?
wie PIMP ist es den?

@papa 
genau zeig endlich mal dein Froggy!


----------



## Schaaf (29. Mai 2010)

100% TR 450.
1000000% KEIN DIRECT MOUNT!!

Rahmen schwarz, blaue Atlas Kurbel, blaue Hope Bremsschbeiben. M6 oder wie die heissen..kp.
Lenker Blau....ach..relativ blau eben. Sieht schon ordentlich aus.


----------



## L0cke (30. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> was auch immer



war auf die Standrohre bezogen die nen paar Kratzer haben 



hopfer schrieb:


> wen du wider daheim bist musst du gleich Bilder posten!



gibts gleich ein paar,aber ich hat mehr den Videopart 




hopfer schrieb:


> @schaaf
> was wirds den jetzt TR450?
> wie PIMP ist es den?



es sieht echt schick aus, aber da gehört ne Lofü mit blauen Schrauben dran  

Und die hab ich dödel wieder mit heim genommen, Papa ich schick sie dir zu


----------



## L0cke (30. Mai 2010)

so erstmal zwei, dann geh ich duschen, wär gern noch nen Tag geblieben , aber hab leider zu viel am Backen...


----------



## L0cke (30. Mai 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultroon (30. Mai 2010)

Coole Pic´s L0cke


----------



## Schaaf (30. Mai 2010)

Direct Mount 

Wegen diesem MEGA SCHEi$$ ist mein Casting und meine Brücken im Arsch! Ich könnte ausrasten. 

@Locke
Also ne Race wäre schon ganz gut...ich würd ja eine Team nehmen aber das TR 450 hat einen Tapered schaft und mein Norco jetzt 1 1/8


----------



## hopfer (30. Mai 2010)

@L0cke 
alles klar freu mich schon auf die Videos!

@Schaaf
ich liebe Spitznamen auch wen eigentlich schon vergeben ist.
dann nimm die Team wen du sie dann auch im TR450 fährst.
es ist egal das der TR450 Tapered hat weil es die Boxxer nur mit 1 1/8 gibt also brauchst du dann sowie so einen reduzier Steuersatz.


----------



## Schaaf (30. Mai 2010)

*freu*

Nagut muss gucken, dass das Geld dafür reicht. Ganz wichtig - die Gabel muss auch wieder 1 1/2 Jahre halten. Meine Verletzungen sind wirklich...ach da lach ich drüber. Seht mal in mein Fotoalbum. Da sind ein paar Fotos, die mein Dad gemacht hat und wie meine Gabel jetzt aussieht...und damit bin ich noch das Roadgap und den Zieltable gesprungen. Hätte ich vielleicht nicht machen sollen...


----------



## Schaaf (30. Mai 2010)

@ L0cke

Weiterfahren wäre Lebensgefährlich gewesen.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658455
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658456
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/658458

Das mit den Brücken hat sich dann auch erledigt


----------



## p.2-max (30. Mai 2010)

soo bin gerade zurückgekommen!!!

heute war nochmal der punkt vom i !!!

sehr geil, leider waren heute ja alle dann schon weg...
ich bin trotzdem noch mit zwei freunden, die ich getroffen habe, die dh und den fr mehrfach runter. geil wars. lasst das auf jedenfall irgendwann nochmal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnitti (30. Mai 2010)

Hab ich eigentlich was verpasst? Hiess es nicht Lapierre-Treffen am 29. und 30.05.2010? Wie kommt's, dass heute keiner mehr da war? Seid ihr alle aus Zucker? Das bißchen Regen war doch gar nicht so schlimm.


----------



## p.2-max (30. Mai 2010)

also ich war bis um 3 da!!! bin dann aber efahren, da mein kumpel ne verletzung an der hand hatte und net fahren konnte.


----------



## schnitti (31. Mai 2010)

Ich glaube wir haben uns gestern morgen kurz am Lift gesehen. Silbernes DH, richtig?


----------



## mkernbach (31. Mai 2010)

Super Treffen 









http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/30267

Hätten ruhig paar mehr sein können 

Insgesamt vielleicht 25-30 (?)..


----------



## avant (31. Mai 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Hätten ruhig paar mehr sein können
> 
> Insgesamt vielleicht 25-30 (?)..



... Willingen ist leider recht weit - bei einem Treffen in Süddeutschland wäre ich mit von der Partie.

Ansonsten klasse Bilder !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## schnitti (31. Mai 2010)

mkernbach schrieb:


> Super Treffen
> 
> Hätten ruhig paar mehr sein können
> 
> Insgesamt vielleicht 25-30 (?)..



Sehr witzig Max, ich bin gestern da gewesen...


----------



## p.2-max (31. Mai 2010)

schnitti schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben uns gestern morgen kurz am Lift gesehen. Silbernes DH, richtig?



ja genau das silberne dh 920 war ich...


----------



## Eikor (31. Mai 2010)

Also ich fands super! Haha


----------



## hopfer (31. Mai 2010)

@L0cke
schaffst du es heute noch die Gabel zurück zuschicken?
gehen deine PN´s wieder?


----------



## L0cke (31. Mai 2010)

Ultroon schrieb:


> Coole Pic´s L0cke



danke 



Schaaf schrieb:


> @Locke
> Also ne Race wäre schon ganz gut...ich würd ja eine Team nehmen aber das TR 450 hat einen Tapered schaft und mein Norco jetzt 1 1/8



heißtich soll wegen Team mal gucken?



hopfer schrieb:


> @L0cke
> alles klar freu mich schon auf die Videos!



Vid ist soweit fertig geschnitten, hab ich auf der Heimfahrt im Zug und dann noch bei zwei Stunden im Mc Donalds (Chickenwrap hat schei55e geschmeckt) gemacht, muss nur noch wenn ich Zeit hab ein paar kleine Dinge ändern



random schrieb:


> Is it possible to get a better picture of that custom colored black Froggy with blue raceface cranks/handlebars........... thnx



in a few days 



Eikor schrieb:


> Also ich fands super! Haha



ich auch, hat echt mal gut getan 



hopfer schrieb:


> @L0cke
> schaffst du es heute noch die Gabel zurück zuschicken?
> gehen deine PN´s wieder?



heute leider nicht , dafür morgen wenn ich die Kefüpäckchen wegbringe, sollte aber übermorgen da sein, wenn es so schnell läuft wie mit meinem Hardtail was in deine Ecke ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (31. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> heißt ich soll wegen Team mal gucken?


bin fast 100% sicher das das für mich war nur er uns verwechselt hat



L0cke schrieb:


> Vid ist soweit fertig geschnitten, hab ich auf der Heimfahrt im Zug und dann noch bei zwei Stunden im Mc Donalds (Chickenwrap hat schei55e geschmeckt) gemacht, muss nur noch wenn ich Zeit hab ein paar kleine Dinge ändern


Gut!



L0cke schrieb:


> heute leider nicht , dafür morgen wenn ich die Kefüpäckchen wegbringe, sollte aber übermorgen da sein, wenn es so schnell läuft wie mit meinem Hardtail was in deine Ecke ging


Gut!
kannst du auch einfach für 32z bauen?


----------



## L0cke (31. Mai 2010)

hopfer schrieb:


> bin fast 100% sicher das das für mich war nur er uns verwechselt hat



Schaaf und ich haben aber über das Thema schon in Willingen geredet 



hopfer schrieb:


> kannst du auch einfach für 32z bauen?



jop kein Thema


----------



## hopfer (31. Mai 2010)

L0cke schrieb:


> Schaaf und ich haben aber über das Thema schon in Willingen geredet


auch gut.

gehen die PN jetzt wieder?


----------



## Schaaf (1. Juni 2010)

Nein spar dir die Mühe. Ich werde mit dem Biken aufhören und mein Bike früher als geplant verkaufen.


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2010)

wie jetzt, du gibst das dh/fr fahren komplett auf, was fürn Schafbock hat dich den umgerannt??? oO


----------



## Schaaf (1. Juni 2010)

Wenn man es so sieht - ja ich gebe es komplett auf.
Problem ist einfach dieses, dass ich noch etwas Ã¼ber 4 Stelligen Bereich aufem Konto bin, dies aber bald nimmer so ist wegem meinem FÃ¼hrerschein. Zwar hab ich in 14 Tagen Geburtstag aber das ist mir alles zu wage. Ich werd in nÃ¤chster Zeit jeden Tag ins Fitness gehen und zur Freundin, um mich so etwas abzulenken. Ich will mir keine Race und auch keinen 0815 LRS fÃ¼r vorne holen, weil ich das alles fÃ¼r mein TR 450 benutzen will. Das bedeuted ich kann es auch gleich lassen, 800â¬ fÃ¼rs Bike kassieren und dann am Ende des Jahres ein neues kaufen. Ich kann unglaublich nÃ¼chtern darÃ¼ber reden, was mich gleichermaÃen erschreckt obwohl Freeride mein Leben ist! Die Kosten sind einfach zu hoch und spÃ¤testens jetzt muss ich sagen - ich bin nicht nur in Willingen auf die Fresse gefallen sondern auch allgemein. Ich merke erst jetzt, wie schnell man mal Bankrott sein kann, bzw vor dem "geht nicht" steht. Ich werde fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten...6 Monate ~ hier nicht anwesend sein und mich um mein Leben kÃ¼mmern, wieder mit Tennis anfangen und irgendwie....keine Ahnung. Zuletzt hab ich noch mein gutes Univega was mir seit 5 Jahren treu geblieben ist. Sprinterkarre


----------



## mkernbach (1. Juni 2010)

nils,
mach keinen scheiss!


----------



## dragon-777 (1. Juni 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sieht - ja ich gebe es komplett auf.
> Problem ist einfach dieses, dass ich noch etwas über 4 Stelligen Bereich aufem Konto bin, dies aber bald nimmer so ist wegem meinem Führerschein. Zwar hab ich in 14 Tagen Geburtstag aber das ist mir alles zu wage. Ich werd in nächster Zeit jeden Tag ins Fitness gehen und zur Freundin, um mich so etwas abzulenken. Ich will mir keine Race und auch keinen 0815 LRS für vorne holen, weil ich das alles für mein TR 450 benutzen will. Das bedeuted ich kann es auch gleich lassen, 800 fürs Bike kassieren und dann am Ende des Jahres ein neues kaufen. Ich kann unglaublich nüchtern darüber reden, was mich gleichermaßen erschreckt obwohl Freeride mein Leben ist! Die Kosten sind einfach zu hoch und spätestens jetzt muss ich sagen - ich bin nicht nur in Willingen auf die Fresse gefallen sondern auch allgemein. Ich merke erst jetzt, wie schnell man mal Bankrott sein kann, bzw vor dem "geht nicht" steht. Ich werde für die nächsten...6 Monate ~ hier nicht anwesend sein und mich um mein Leben kümmern, wieder mit Tennis anfangen und irgendwie....keine Ahnung. Zuletzt hab ich noch mein gutes Univega was mir seit 5 Jahren treu geblieben ist. Sprinterkarre



Na das nenne ich doch mal einen überzeugten "Freerider". Geh' Tennis spielen.


----------



## Paolo (1. Juni 2010)

Schaaf schrieb:


> Wenn man es so sieht - ja ich gebe es komplett auf.
> Problem ist einfach dieses, dass ich noch etwas Ã¼ber 4 Stelligen Bereich aufem Konto bin, dies aber bald nimmer so ist wegem meinem FÃ¼hrerschein. Zwar hab ich in 14 Tagen Geburtstag aber das ist mir alles zu wage. Ich werd in nÃ¤chster Zeit jeden Tag ins Fitness gehen und zur Freundin, um mich so etwas abzulenken. Ich will mir keine Race und auch keinen 0815 LRS fÃ¼r vorne holen, weil ich das alles fÃ¼r mein TR 450 benutzen will. Das bedeuted ich kann es auch gleich lassen, 800â¬ fÃ¼rs Bike kassieren und dann am Ende des Jahres ein neues kaufen. Ich kann unglaublich nÃ¼chtern darÃ¼ber reden, was mich gleichermaÃen erschreckt obwohl Freeride mein Leben ist! Die Kosten sind einfach zu hoch und spÃ¤testens jetzt muss ich sagen - ich bin nicht nur in Willingen auf die Fresse gefallen sondern auch allgemein. Ich merke erst jetzt, wie schnell man mal Bankrott sein kann, bzw vor dem "geht nicht" steht. Ich werde fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten...6 Monate ~ hier nicht anwesend sein und mich um mein Leben kÃ¼mmern, wieder mit Tennis anfangen und irgendwie....keine Ahnung. Zuletzt hab ich noch mein gutes Univega was mir seit 5 Jahren treu geblieben ist. Sprinterkarre




FrÃ¼her, als ich noch so jung war wie du, ist man jobben gegangen um sich neben der Schule was leisten zu kÃ¶nnen. 
Heute gibt es scheinbar nur noch sponsoring by Eltern oder eben die Ã¶ffentliche BankrotterklÃ¤rung im Forum (wie jetzt bei dir gesehen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaaf (1. Juni 2010)

Zerreisst euch bloß die Mäuler und interpretiert so viel wie ihr wollt. Ihr habt keine Ahnung, wer ich bin und wie ich lebe.
Sponsoring by eltern? Ich glaube bei dir hackts nicht richtig. Ich muss ALLES selber bezahlen. Das fängt beim Laptop an, geht über den Führerschein und schliesslich meine Bikes. Erzähl mir nichts von Sponsoring. Außerdem gehe ich seit 2 Jahren jede Woche 1x jobben. Ich trage Prospekte aus und hab seither so viel verdient um mir mein Bike größtenteils zu finanzieren und vieles mehr also hüte deine Zunge.
Was ist so falsch daran, die Tatsachen trocken zu betrachten? Ob ich nun 3 Monate warte bis ich das Geld hab und dann das Bike verkaufe oder es jetzt tu.
Es geht außerdem nicht nur ums Geld. Es geht auch ums mentale, daran mal gedacht?


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Juni 2010)

Och bitte, war doch immer so schön sachlich in der LP Ecke....

Habt ihr noch ein paar schöne Bilder?


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2010)

nun denn, es ist seine Entscheidung die müssen wir wohl akzeptieren, schade nur das er uns im Forum nemmer begegnen wird, war schon recht cool auf die eine oder andere Art .
Die Kosten sind teils echt hoch und besonders wenn man noch nicht mit Schule etc fertig und die Eltern nicht/s (alles) sponsoren muss man sich schon ganz gut ins Zeug legen damit man den Sport betreiben kann, dazu kommen noch eine Vielzahl von anderen Dingen, Führerschein etc. und irgendwie bleibt da immer was auf der Strecke, in diesem Falle das biken...

Lassen wir also unserem Schaaf die Entscheidung die er gefällt hat.

Falls du mal Bock haben solltest zu fahren, ich denke ausm Projekt is immer mal ein Rad frei, da kannst mal bestimmt mit fahren, in Willingen oder auch mal bei uns am Hometrack, soweit ist das ja von dir aus nicht


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2010)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch ein paar schöne Bilder?



ich denke wenn mkernbach weiterhin nichts dagegen hat, zeig ich noch ein paar.


----------



## mkernbach (1. Juni 2010)

mach ruhig, hab hier nur nen umts stick derzeit zur verfügung


----------



## Schaaf (1. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8EaqHMWxTY"]YouTube- Ich kommÂ´ wieder, keine Frage[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2010)

okay 
Wieso hast du eig nen paar Bilder die ich nicht habe, ich jedoch noch mit drauf bin , also an der Strecke.
Weil ich hab bei dir von der Karte soweit ich weiß alle Bilder runtergezogen, kurz bevor ich zum Zug bin.

Die Heimfahrt war übrigens irgendwie gemischt, ich hab fast die ganze Zeit mit einer teilweiße recht stark angeheiterten Frauengruppe im Zug gesessen, war amüsant und nervig zugleich xD.


----------



## mkernbach (1. Juni 2010)

oeh, ka?!

vllt sind paar aufm internen speicher gelandet. eins habe ich aber für mich gemerkt, nie wieder manueller focus wenn man noch vom tag davor "absteht" :>


----------



## Schaaf (1. Juni 2010)

Haha stimmt, wir hätten noch Daten austauschen müssen.
Seh es doch mal so, ich kauf mir bald mein TR 450 und dann steig ich wieder ein. Ich wüsste nicht, wie ich reagieren würde wenn ich jetzt wieder fahren könnte. Ich würde es auf jeden Fall langsamer angehen lassen.

Gibt es dein 2. Bike noch? Das will ich kaufen


----------



## Eikor (1. Juni 2010)

Hat eigentlich noch irgendwe anders außer Schaaf und mkernbach Fotos am Samstag gemacht? 
@Schaaf: Das Hobby als Schüler zu finanzieren geht schon, es muss aber einiges darunter leiden. 
Ich hab meine kompletten Ferien damals gearbeitet um mir Teile kaufen zu können, und dann konnten das eben nicht immer die NEUESTEN Sachen sein. Kommt halt nur drauf an, wie man das ganze angeht. Aber verstehen kann ich dich schon.


----------



## Eikor (1. Juni 2010)

@L0cke: Sag mal hast du schon Videos fertig????^^


----------



## L0cke (1. Juni 2010)

Eikor schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch irgendwe anders außer Schaaf und mkernbach Fotos am Samstag gemacht?
> .




meine hascht übersehen  



Eikor schrieb:


> @L0cke: Sag mal hast du schon Videos fertig????^^



es ist eig so gut wie fertig, muss nur noch Weißabgleich machen und evtl. kleiner Feinschliff am Schnitt, aber sonst könnt ichs hochladen, aber ich denke ich werds erst am Sonntag Abend schaffen, geht nämlich übermorgen ganz früh ins Heimatland meines Steinfrosches


----------



## Eikor (2. Juni 2010)

Welche waren denn von DIR???^^ Ich freu mich aufs Video! Also mach hin, haha!


----------



## L0cke (2. Juni 2010)

Eikor schrieb:


> Welche waren denn von DIR???^^ Ich freu mich aufs Video! Also mach hin, haha!



da 

Jo Video mach ich hinne


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2010)

@L0cke
Paket ist gerade gekommen!
Besten Dank fürs Rockstar  
Dir schick ich immer wieder was!

grüße, Peter


----------



## L0cke (2. Juni 2010)

jear ging ja flott  , hoffe du magst Rockstar Juice, scheint jedenfalls so und ich hab wegen der Totem zu danken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soso79 (2. Juni 2010)

die locke...überall zu finden 

jetzt spricht er schon vom lapierre treffen video und das gute alte für mich ^^ wo ist es 

loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooocke !


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2010)

@L0cke 
Jub, Juice mag ich


----------



## L0cke (2. Juni 2010)

soso79 schrieb:


> die locke...überall zu finden
> 
> jetzt spricht er schon vom lapierre treffen video und das gute alte für mich ^^ wo ist es
> 
> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooocke !



hrhr, tja deines xD, ich lass die Spannung mal stehen, hab hier was in Silber, aber ich will es nicht verraten 



hopfer schrieb:


> @L0cke
> Jub, Juice mag ich



hehe , ich auch, da hat wer Geschmack


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2010)

wer ist dieses We in Willingen? 

Ich bin Samstag am start und werde mir meinen Nickname aufs Shirt machen oder so


----------



## Schaaf (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin Samstag mit Verwandten dort aber ohne Bike


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2010)

Ich bin, wie sich grade herausgestellt hat, alleine da. Meine Eltern wollten sich woanders vergnügen. Ich suche Anschluss  
Auf der Expo möchte ich nen paar Helme aufsetzen .... bei den Rennen könnte man doch zusammen rumbrüllen, oder nicht?


----------



## Schaaf (9. Juni 2010)

Lipmo51 hat sich ein Megafon besorgt 

Was gibts Samstag schon zu sehen? Ich hab kein Plan was da abgeht. Ich denke mir nur, Quali für Sonntag DH Race.


----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2010)

Wheels of Speed, Scott Air bla bla glaube auch ...

Mit Lipmo muss ich mich auch treffen - der gehört ja zu OWl


----------



## Schaaf (9. Juni 2010)

Im Icq ÜBELST der Asi. Ich könnt hier jetzt nen verlauf posten...ihr würdet euch biegen vor lachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JENSeits (9. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte hier jetzt 2 Bilder posten aber das lasse ich 
Wollen wir uns dann evtl. treffen?


----------



## Schaaf (9. Juni 2010)

Los, zeig her.
Ich kann dir leider keinen Termin sagen, wann und wo ich sein werde. Ich schreib dir einfach meine Handynummer per PN oder so.


----------



## JENSeits (10. Juni 2010)

unser schönes owl-forum


----------



## Ultroon (11. Juni 2010)

Bin ab morgen da, auf´m Wohnmobilplatz mir nem weißen Renault Master. Zu erkennen an den Fox Aufklebern auf´m Bus.


----------



## Sneakpreview (4. November 2011)

Der Thread ist zwar schon älter...aber schaut hier ab und zu noch jemand rein? Wird so ein Treffen nochmal stattfinden bzw. falls nicht, hätte jemand Lust das man sowas nochmal organisiert?
Wär ne fette Sache 

LG


----------

